# Zaskar LE - Projekt die Zweite



## Sascha123 (11. August 2009)

Über kurz oder lang werde ich bald mein zweites Zaskar LE anfangen aufbauen. Es soll nur absolute Top-Komponenten bekommen und wird somit ein laaaaaanges Projekt. Habe ich auch mehr Freude dran.

Das Ergebnis soll ein "Sonntags-, Schönwetter- und Bitte_nicht_berühren-Rad" werden. 

Der Rahmen ist aus 94 bzw. ein 95er Modell. Allerdings soll der Rest in diesem Fall den Stand der Technik (soweit möglich) repräsentieren.

Deshalb interessieren mich für die nächsten Schritte folgende Meinungen:

1. Ich beabsichtige einen blauen Chris King Steuersatz und eine entsprechend blaue Sattelklemme von tune zu verwenden.
2. Dazu kommen ein schwarzer Vorbau von Thomson und die entsprechende Masterpiece-Sattelstütze in schwarz.

Weiter will ich erst mal nicht planen, da ich dafür lange Stricken muss.

Könnte die Farbkomination am Rahmen gut aussehen? Oder lieber doch nen schwarzen Steuersatz+Sattelklemme?


----------



## Danimal (11. August 2009)

Coole Sache,

ich habe bei meinem Bock irgendwann mal entschieden, ihn komplett in silber mit wenigen Akzenten zu halten. Auch schick!
Ich würde daher vielleicht eher eine silberne Tune-Stütze und einen silbernen Vorbau (Hope?) verbauen. Die blauen Teile passen ja so oder so. Vielleicht noch passende blaue Hope-Schnellspanner dazu?

Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (11. August 2009)

Hi Dan,

Bikes in komplett silber finde ich auch sehr genial!

Allerdings habe ich am meinem Bike dafür schon zu viel Farben dran. Deshalb glaube ich, dass eine silberne Stütze+Vorbau den Rahmen optisch eher verschwinden lässt.

Ich werde aber nochmal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2009)

ahhh wurde es doch ne sid wc  hab mich beim anderen thread scho gewundert

*gespannt*


----------



## Danimal (12. August 2009)

Bist Du das Zaskar mal mit der Gabel gefahren? Vor der German-A hatte ich eine RST XMO mit 10cm Federweg (auch schön leicht) im Zaskar stecken, das war jedoch vom Lenkverhalten schon grenzwertig kippelig. Ich würde die SID auf jeden Fall auf 80mm spacern (wenn das mit dem Modell geht).
Schon Ideen zu den Laufrädern? Wie wäre es mit Hope Pro 2 Naben in blau? Die hat hinten auch einen Sound wie seinerzeit Edco...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## xtcnrsteam (12. August 2009)

Die Gabel hat knapp 80 mm Federweg und baut recht flach. Ich habe ne SID Race auf nem 95er Litespeed und das passt auch 

Zum Thema: ich würde es mit schwarzen Komponenten und ein paar wenigen Blauakzenten aufbauen-->Steuersatz, Klemme, Naben (beides Hope) und vielleicht ein paar Schrauben. Der gelben Schriftzugumrahmung wegen könntest du auch goldene Speichennippel oder ein paar goldene Schrauben verbauen. Vielleicht wird das aber auch zuviel. Das weiss des GT Schriftzugs nimmt die Gabel schon auf und das reicht. Zuviel Silber verdirbt den Bling Bling Effekt des Rahmens und das wäre:

Blaue Kettenblattschrauben wären übrigens auch richtig cool.


----------



## divergent! (12. August 2009)

das sieht aber schonmal sehr schick aus. würde persönlich auch eher zu polierter stütze und vorbau tendieren.


----------



## Sascha123 (12. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bist Du das Zaskar mal mit der Gabel gefahren? Vor der German-A hatte ich eine RST XMO mit 10cm Federweg (auch schön leicht) im Zaskarnen  stecken, das war jedoch vom Lenkverhalten schon grenzwertig kippelig. Ich würde die SID auf jeden Fall auf 80mm spacern (wenn das mit dem Modell geht).
> Schon Ideen zu den Laufrädern? Wie wäre es mit Hope Pro 2 Naben in blau? Die hat hinten auch einen Sound wie seinerzeit Edco...
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan



Die Gabel ist sogar auf 63mm umgebaut. Somit passt sie optimal!

Über einen LRS hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, da ich in kleinen Schritten vorgehe. Das Bike ist sowas wie ein Modellbausatz für mich. Zum täglichen Fahren habe ich ja noch andere Räder.


----------



## Sascha123 (12. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das sieht aber schonmal sehr schick aus. würde persönlich auch eher zu polierter stütze und vorbau tendieren.



Langsam fange ich auch an zu zweifeln. Dann kommt jetzt erst mal der Steuersatz + Sattelklemme und dann halte ich die Farben dran.


----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2009)

Moin!

Das wird wirlkich ein schickes Rad. Ich persönlich würde die *BLAUEN* Teile alle aus einer Hand nehmen, da bietet sich Tune doch an. Steuersatz BOBO in Blau, Würger in Blau, Naben MIG MAG in Blau, Schnellspanner DC 16+17. Eventuell dann noch den LRS mit Blauen Nippeln und Blaue Kettenblattschrauben. Vorbau und Stütze in Silber, ebenso die Felgen. Wenn man dann noch nicht genug Geld ausgegeben hat noch die Blaue X.0 Edition.....

Halt uns schön auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## divergent! (12. August 2009)

oder alles in silber holen und die teile die man gerne blau hätte zum eloxierer geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (16. August 2009)

Ich glaube nun eine Lösung gefunden zu haben:






Dazu ein schwarzer Vorbau und der Rahmen dürfte weiterhin im Vordergrund bleiben.


----------



## divergent! (16. August 2009)

du weißt aber schon was der kostet


----------



## Danimal (16. August 2009)

Jaaaa, sehr vernünftig. Mach es silber! Wenn ich meins poliert habe, sieht komplett silber einfach total schick aus (und heutzutage auch ziemlich selten).

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Sascha123 (17. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon was der kostet



Leider ja. 

Wenn ich ihn nehme, dann werde ich wohl das Bike bis zum Lebensende behalten müssen.


----------



## Sascha123 (17. August 2009)

Hab im Keller einen locker zehn Jahre alten Getränkehalter gefunden. Der wird glaube ich heute noch so gebaut?

Würdet ihr den ans Bike schrauben oder eher nur wenn es auf große Tour geht?


----------



## hoeckle (19. August 2009)

ist das der rahmen vom tom?

ich würde das mit den blauen teilen lassen. auf garantie sind die eloxteile heller als das blau des schriftzuges. nimm schwarz, das verschafft dem rahmen mehr kontrast als silber.

zum king ti - sicherlich ein nice to have item, aber ich habe mir immer gesagt: dann lieber 2 king in verschiedenen farben...

hier recht günstig...

http://http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CKHS

und hier nochmal ein wenig state of the art modellbau...

http://www.5rot.com/bausatz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (19. August 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ist das der rahmen vom tom?



Ja das *war* der Rahmen von Tom.

Ich glaube nicht das es sich lohnt den King ti in den USA zu bestellen. Hab ihn hier  schon für 250 gesehen. Bei einer US-Bestellung für 260$ in der Preishöhe kommt Zoll+meist hohes Porto dazu.


----------



## dr.juggles (19. August 2009)

salve sascha,

ich würde auch keine blauen teile verbauen.
nimm schwarze syncros teile und ne gelbe judy sl  
(ja ich steh auf katalogaufbauten 

greets


----------



## hoeckle (19. August 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ja das *war* der Rahmen von Tom.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das es sich lohnt den King ti in den USA zu bestellen. Hab ihn hier schon für 250 gesehen. Bei einer US-Bestellung für 260$ in der Preishöhe kommt Zoll+meist hohes Porto dazu.


 
sorry vergesse das immer, das die dt. raubritterei mächtig hunger hat, nach österreich hat das bisher ganz gut geklappt und zur not kann ich halt auf die schweiz zurückgreifen 

viel spaß beim weiteren aufbau


----------



## Sascha123 (19. August 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> salve sascha,
> 
> ich würde auch keine blauen teile verbauen.
> nimm schwarze syncros teile und ne gelbe judy sl
> ...



Es kommen auch keine blauen Bauteile mehr ran. Das wird mir doch etwas zu bunt.

Wenn ich einen Katalogaufbau wollte, so müsste ich nur mein gelbes Zaskar zerlegen und die Teile verwenden. Damit wäre die Kiste ein 99%iges Katalogbike. Zudem klebt an dem Rahmen bereits eine nicht gerade billige Gabel. 

Will ich aber nicht. Gerade der alte Rahmen mit neuen Baugruppen macht für mich den Reiz aus. Zwar nicht prinzipiell aber in diesem Fall bin ich experiemtierfreudig.


----------



## hoeckle (19. August 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Es kommen auch keine blauen Bauteile mehr ran. Das wird mir doch etwas zu bunt.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Katalogaufbau wollte, so müsste ich nur mein gelbes Zaskar zerlegen und die Teile verwenden. Damit wäre die Kiste ein 99%iges Katalogbike. Zudem klebt an dem Rahmen bereits eine nicht gerade billige Gabel.
> 
> Will ich aber nicht. Gerade der alte Rahmen mit neuen Baugruppen macht für mich den Reiz aus. Zwar nicht prinzipiell aber in diesem Fall bin ich experiemtierfreudig.


 
zu 1) gute entscheidung

zu 2) gibt genug katalogbikes

zu 3) das wird ja drüben im klassikforum als eine der 7 todsünden betrachtet. nur mM dazu ist ja , daß ein neuer rahmen nix wirklich besser kann, ausser eine scheibenbremsaufnahme hinten haben, also warum nicht mit neuen material aufbauen. ich würde an deiner stelle auch über eine avid bb7 vorne nachdenken.


----------



## divergent! (20. August 2009)

ich würde da auch nicht sooo viel altes zeug dran bauen. ne schöne sram x.o. und als eines der wenigen klassischen teile evtl ne schicke syncros kurbel.

polierte tune stütze, polierter f99, schmolke oder ax lenker, leichte bremse dran, flite, schöner lrs mit evtl eloxierten naben. ( xo schaltgedöns evtl auch mit passenden farbton )


----------



## Sascha123 (26. August 2009)

Na dann bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, denn ich habe gerade den
Chris King Titan in England bestellt.

Die UVP liegt ja bei 319 und der Händler bietet ihn für 202 inklusive Versand nach D an. Mal schaun ob es gut geht.


----------



## Sascha123 (27. August 2009)

Weiss einer wo ich eine passemde polierte Sattelklemme herbekomme? Ich finde irgendwie nichts passendes?


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2009)

was genau suchst du? ne reine klemme oder mit hebel?


----------



## Sascha123 (27. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> was genau suchst du? ne reine klemme oder mit hebel?



Mit Hebel wäre perfekt! Ohne Hebel schraube ich sonst die Klemme in den Rahmen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. August 2009)

also hier mal reine klemmen mit schraube:

titan:

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMNI-Racer-Ti-S...ries?hash=item45ec2222d1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

alu ( die fahre ich, ist top ):

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMNI-Racer-Seat...ries?hash=item5633805164&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

die fahre ich auch..kann man polieren:

http://www.pitwalk.eu/shop/product_...telklemme-road-lite-sc7--31-8-und-34-9mm.html


so und nun mit hebel:

preislich interessant und auch bald in poliert lieferbar:

http://www.pitwalk.eu/shop/product_info.php?info=p669_for-ce-flow-mtb-sattelklemme.html

http://www.pitwalk.eu/shop/product_...sattelklemme-qr-pro-sc10-31-8-und-34-9mm.html

oder ne teure tune:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8...er-318-mm.html?uin=hko4irj9cceu9u1hp7md6da687

wären jetzt mal meine spontanen eingebungen.

die omni ist sehr leicht und top verarbeitet. hat aber dann keine hebelei dran. ich persönlich brauch das nicht deshalb bin ich da sehr zufrieden mit. die kcnc teile sind auch sehr gut verarbeitet und ein echter kompromiss. tune ist halt tune.....teuer aber nicht wirklich besser


----------



## Sascha123 (27. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Bisher habe ich unter den Hebel-Versionen auch nur die tune-Klemme in poliert gefunden.

Silberfarbige Klemmen gibts ja hingegen mehrere auf dem Markt. Nachträgliches Polieren kommt wirklich nur im Notfall in Frage.


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2009)

wenn du nen dremel hast kannst du das am abend auch schnell machen. gibts spezielle schleifscheiben ( lauter kleine drähte ). damit ist in 1 minute der lack/eloxal runter. dann polieren und gut...dauert max 1 stunde.


----------



## Sascha123 (31. August 2009)

Ist heute angekommen und die Schalen werden morgen eingepresst.


----------



## divergent! (31. August 2009)

nobel geht die welt zu grunde


----------



## Danimal (31. August 2009)

Cool, den nimmst Du mit ins Grab!


----------



## Sascha123 (31. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Cool, den nimmst Du mit ins Grab!



Ja, deswegen lass ich ihn auch gleich an den Rahmen schweißen.


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

Brauche mal wieder etwas Hilfe bzw. Erfahrungswissen.

1. 
Die Steuersatzschalen sind nun eingepresst. Die Untere sitzt bombenfest. Die Obere ging zu 90% per Hand in den Rahmen. Entsprechend kann ich sie mit etwas Krafteinsatz nun per Hand drehen. Könnte das zu einem Problem werden? Ich glaube nicht das es am Steuersatz liegt.

2.
Ich kriege die Bodenplatte des Steuersatzes nicht über den kompletten Gabelschaft gezogen. An den letzten 5mm hängt das Teil fest. Es handelt sich um einen Carbonschaft, der natürlich etwas unregelmäßig verarbeitet ist. Kann ich das Ding mit Gewalt draufziehen(geht dann wohl nie mehr ab ) bzw. hat jemand schon mal was ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## divergent! (1. September 2009)

mit gewalt wär ich bei carbon vorsichtig. wenn du die fasern zerstörst kannst du dir schnell die gesamte krone ruinieren.

ist der untere konus nicht geschlitzt?

falls nein....einfach ne metallsäge ansetzen und schlitzen...dürften dann gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (1. September 2009)

Moin!

In dem Manual der RS Reba Race (Carbonsteuerrohr) steht es dürfen nur geschlitzte Konusringe verwendet werden.
Einfach aufsägen und entgraten.

Gruß M.


----------



## divergent! (1. September 2009)

sach ich doch


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

Danke für die Hinweise. 

Gemäß dem Chris King Support wird vom nachträglichen "Schlitzen" dringend abgeraten. In meiner SID Worldcup-Anleitung (April 2005) steht nichts von einem geschlitzten Konusring.

Ich habe gerade in anderen Foren ähnliche Beiträge gefunden.

*Mein Vorgehen:*

Hochkonzentriert und mit Angstschweiss im Gesicht erst den Gabelschaft sehr gut gefettet. Den Konusring bis zur maximalen Stelle aufgeschoben. Ein altes Staubsaugerrohr über den Schaft gesteckkt. Gabel auf dicke Wolldecke gestellt und von Partnerin festgehalten. Dann ist der Hammer quer zum Einsatz gekommen. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich einen Herzstillstand.

*Ergebnis: *Das Ding liegt nun perfekt auf. Der Schaft hat keine erkennbaren Schäden davongetragen(glaube und hoffe ich). Der Konusring wird wohl mit der Gabel begraben werden, denn ab geht er nur noch per Säge.

Hat jemand noch irgendwelche Infos zu Punkt 1


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

Die Info von Chris King bei gleichem Problem habe ich hier im Forum gefunden:

We do not suggest splitting the baseplate of the Chris King headset. 
This will prevent the baseplate from gaining a press fit of the fork 
crown. Without a press fit the baseplate will be able to move on the 
crown and could score the carbon leading to a stress riser and 
possible damage to the steer tube. Please contact Rock Shox for 
information on the fork crowns ability to take a press fit baseplate. 
Let us know if you have any other questions. Thank you for your 
support and have a good day.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. September 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch irgendwelche Infos zu Punkt 1



Zumindest ist das unüblich für Chris King, da deren Steuersätze im Rahmen der Fertigungstoleranzen für gewöhnlich eher minimal breiter ausfallen und somit eher schwerer einzupressen sind als bei vielen anderen Herstellern.

Die vertikalen Kräfte werden ja von oben "ausgeglichen", den Rest erledigen die Lager. Ich denke mal, es dürfte keine Probleme geben, aber so ganz wohl wäre mir bei der Sache dann auch wieder nicht. Ich bin aber kein Superschrauber, sondern nur hobbymäßig zugange. Vielleicht können die "Professionellen" noch etwas dazu sagen.

Schöner Steuersatz übrigens!


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

@Zaskar-Le
Danke für die erste Einschätzung, da bin ich mal auf weitere Infos gespannt.



So siehts dann jetzt aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

Hab gerade mal ne Anfrage an den Chris King Support geschickt. Bin mal gespannt ob das ein Problem sein könnte.


----------



## versus (1. September 2009)

bei meinem psycone konnte ich den steuersatz auch fast ganz von hand "einpressen" und war auch sehr gespannt, wie sich das auswirken würde. 
inzwischen sind schon einige lange touren mit einigen abschnitten, die man getrost als ruppig bezeichnen kann.

auf der ERSTEN tour musste ich die ahead-kappe nachziehen, aber das lag vermutlich eher an der kralle.

bin trotzdem gespannt was der support dazu meint.


----------



## Beaufighter (1. September 2009)

Hallo! Ich hätte eine Frage zu den Decales, sind die noch orginal? Wenn ja, dürfte ich die ersten 4 Zahlen von der Rahmennummer erfahren?

Wird wohl ein sehr schicker Aufbau. Ich werde bald ebenso ein 93er Zassi LE aufbauen, aber so edle Teile werden leider nicht verbaut.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> bei meinem psycone konnte ich den steuersatz auch fast ganz von hand "einpressen" und war auch sehr gespannt, wie sich das auswirken würde.
> inzwischen sind schon einige lange touren mit einigen abschnitten, die man getrost als ruppig bezeichnen kann.
> 
> auf der ERSTEN tour musste ich die ahead-kappe nachziehen, aber das lag vermutlich eher an der kralle.
> ...




Danke, langsam komme ich wieder runter vom Stress. Man malt sich ja immer gleich das Schlimmste aus.

Der Zweiradmech hat mir nach dem Einpressen gesagt, dass es theoretisch Probleme geben könnte aber nicht zwingend muss. Die untere Schale hätte seiner Meinung nach eh die größere Bedeutung.

Letztlich hat er vermutet, es könnte auch am leicht ungenauen Rahmen liegen. Er würde im Notfall einen dicke Stahlvariante einbauen. Soweit muss es ja nicht kommen.

Ich geb dann Bescheid was der Support gesagt hat.


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich hätte eine Frage zu den Decales, sind die noch orginal? Wenn ja, dürfte ich die ersten 4 Zahlen von der Rahmennummer erfahren?
> 
> Wird wohl ein sehr schicker Aufbau. Ich werde bald ebenso ein 93er Zassi LE aufbauen, aber so edle Teile werden leider nicht verbaut.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Die Decals sind Originale. Das Bike ist schon wieder verpackt aber ich geh mal schnell die Nummer lesen.


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

So hier die komplette Nummer:

*(09/94)3514

Deine Bilder möchte ich aber auch bald hier sehen !!!
*


----------



## Beaufighter (1. September 2009)

Vielen Dank auch! Sehr nett von dir.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. September 2009)

Moin,

finde auch, daß der CK Ti ein schöner Steuersatz ist , deswegen wurder er auch in einen Park Tool Klorollenhalter eingebaut , mit Campagnolo Schnellspanner.









Zum Fahren doch viel zu schade .

Gruß
Micha

ps. Sascha, viel Spass mit deinem GT , mein Timberline wird demnächst in Angriff genommen, alle Teile sind jetzt vorhanden , siehe hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18452


----------



## Sascha123 (1. September 2009)

Der ist gut! 

Am besten schweisse ich mir an meinen Rahmen Kleiderhaken und benutze ihn als Gaderobe.

Aufs Timberline bin ich auch gespannt, scheint ja einiges Interessantes hier in nächster Zeit zu passieren.


----------



## divergent! (1. September 2009)

ich denke mal oben wird es auch keine großen probleme geben. zur not nochmal oben rauskloppen und mit metallkleber oder sicherungslack einpinseln. hast ja keine riesen großen spaltmaße die du abdichten musst. nur ein dünner film und gut.

ps. das rad sieht schon seeehr lecker aus. schon gedanken über die restlichen teile gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (2. September 2009)

Hab mir noch nen Satz Titanschrauben gegönnt.

Gerüchteweise befindet sich eine Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze + ein Tune Würger jeweils in silber auf dem Weg zu mir. Bilder folgen bald.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. September 2009)

Sattelklemme und Titanschrauben sind angekommen. Ein neues Gesamtbild des Bike gibt es aber erst mit der neuen Sattelstütze.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. September 2009)

Wegen der leicht drehbaren Steuersatzschale bekam ich vom Chris King Support die Info:

[FONT="]Sascha,[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="]Hello! Thank you for your e-mail. You should measure your head-tube, You should do this in three spots as it sounds like your head-tube may be oversized. The 1-1/8" head-set requires a head-tube that is 33.9mm. Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks![/FONT]
[FONT="]Thank you,[/FONT]


Ich kloppe jetzt nicht wieder die Schale raus und glaube auch nicht daran, dass ich biketechnisch eine Übergröße besitze.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. September 2009)

Habe gerade folgendes erfahren, das es minimale Fertigungsabweichungen (1mm) bzw. eine leichte Weitung nach einem Steuersatzausbau geben kann.

Eins von beiden wirds wohl sein. Das die obere Schale sich nur mir Kraft drehen lässt werde ich sie fürs Gewissen mit *Loctite 648* einkleben. Danach sollte sie nur noch rausgebrochen werden können.


----------



## Sascha123 (6. September 2009)

Ich bräuchte mal wieder Hilfe/Hinweise. 

Es soll die Tage der Vorbau:

*Thomson Elite X4 in silber, 120mm *

bestellt werden. Das Ding gibts in 10 und 0 Grad. Was würdet ihr mir bei einem 18er Rahmen und 1,80m empfehlen?

Ich weiß, es ist schwierig aber vielleicht hat ja jemand zufällig schon entsprechende Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

hast du nicht nen einfachen vorbau auf tasche zum testen?

bei vorbaufragen lohnt sich diese investition:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=12707

zum austesten von winkel und länge immer besser wie versuch irrtum.

aber ich persönlich würde zu dem 0° tendieren.


----------



## Sascha123 (6. September 2009)

Ein Test kommt leider im Vorfeld nicht in Frage.

Der Rahmen ist bekanntlich noch nackt. Ich will nun endlich den Federgabelschaft kürzen lassen und die Gabel per Vorbau am Rahmen befestigen.

Bei meinem anderen 18er GT ist ein Syncros mit leichtem Steigungswinkel+dickem Spacer drauf. Ein Spacer für den King in Titan gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Vielleicht muss ich doch den 10 Grad Vorbau + einem halbwegs kleinen Aluspacer nehmen?

Ich fahre lieber etwas zu bequem als zu sportlich. Der Rücken dankt es mir. Bin mir aber noch etwas unsicher wie der 10 Grad Vorbau von der Optik her wirkt.


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

10° und positiv dürfte optisch aber auch bescheiden aussehen. spacer in titan:

http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...k-edle-Titan-Vorbau-Spacer-5-10-15-20mm-.html


----------



## Sascha123 (6. September 2009)

Danke für den Link!!!

Ich nehme dann mal einen 1cm Spacer und den 0 Grad Vorbau. Wenn es später von der Höhe nicht passt ist zumindest die Gabel nicht betroffen.

Hoffe mal das dieses hässliche Logo irgendwie abgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

das logo vom spacer?

denk mal mit nagellackentferner geht das.


----------



## Sascha123 (6. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das logo vom spacer?
> 
> denk mal mit nagellackentferner geht das.



So, Spacer ist bestellt.

Ja, das Logo vom Spacer war gemeint. Werde es auch zuerst mit Nagellackentferner versuchen.

Jetzt warte ich auf meine Bestellungen und in spätestens zwei Wochen gibts dann den großen Fortschritt zu sehen.


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

ja bilder bilder. was kommt noch dran?


----------



## Sascha123 (6. September 2009)

Geld drucken kann ich leider nicht aber auf den nächsten Bildern kommt hinzu:

1. Sattelstütze Thomson Masterpiece - silber
2. Sattel Fizik Gobi XM MTB in schwatz/weiss
3. Thomson Vorbau + Spacer

Was danach genau kommt, weiß ich selbst noch nicht so genau.


----------



## Sascha123 (9. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das logo vom spacer?
> 
> denk mal mit nagellackentferner geht das.




Der Spacer ist heute angekommen. Allerdings ist das leicht bläuliche Logo gelasert und der Spacer (das war mir aber klar!) ist nicht wie der King poliert. 

Na ja, geht aber dann auch so ganz gut und ist immer noch besser als ne silberne Aluvariante.


----------



## divergent! (10. September 2009)

dann poliere ihn doch selber. kannst ja mal ein foto von spacer und steuersatz machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (10. September 2009)

@divergent!

Das ist nun der Spacer. 

Der Chris King ist irgendwie veredelt, da ich mich auch drin spiegeln kann. Das wird eher nichts mit dem Polieren, ist aber wie gesagt auch so in Ordnung.


----------



## Sascha123 (10. September 2009)

So hier mein neuer Sattel, müsste farblich perfekt zum Bike passen.

*Fizik Gobi XM MTB-Version*

Zuerst wollte ich eine komplette Carbonversion nehmen aber die Dinger sind ja mittlerweile inklusive Gestell aus Carbon. Ein Carbongestell, auch wenn es bestimmt sicher ist, war mir dann doch zu anfällig.







... natürlich musste auch das nützliche Fizik-Zubehör zum Sattel bestellt werden ...








Das Licht leutecht endweder permanent oder als "Blitgewitter".


----------



## Sascha123 (10. September 2009)

Habe gerade die Info bekommen das meine Thomson Sattelstütze derzeit nicht lieferbar ist. Anscheinend hat der Thomson-Zulieferer gewechselt (von mehrenen Shops bestätigt) und es wir die nächsten Wochen nichts geben.

Dann gibts eben keine Stütze und es kommt früher als geplant die XTR-Kurbel.


----------



## athlet1 (11. September 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> ... es kommt früher als geplant die XTR-Kurbel.



Hi Sascha, ich baue auch derzeit ein Zaskar auf und habe zufälligerweise gestern die XTR Kurbel verbaut


----------



## Sascha123 (11. September 2009)

Danke für das Bild, denn jetzt weiß ich ziemlich genau wie es bald aussehen wird.


----------



## burschilan (11. September 2009)

Sehr schick, mein LE ist schon fahr bereit. Nun fange ich an die Teile zu ändern damit der Hobel so aussieht wie ich es wolte.
Meine XT-Kurbel soll auch noch einer XTR-Kurbel weichen, aber das wird wohl noch dauern da der Anschaffungswiederstand im Momentg noch zu hoch ist.
Richtige Fotos werde ich erst machen wenn die Decals drauf sind! Aber eins hat schon den Weg in mein Fotoalbum gefunden.
Gruß
Björn


----------



## Sascha123 (11. September 2009)

Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat wohl einen Orden verdient. Gestern Abend Kurbel bestellt und heute schon montiert.

Jetzt kann der "stolze Vater" den Wachstum seines "Kindes" präsentieren.

Auch wenn noch lange nicht alle Teile zusammen sind, so wird langsam ein Gesamtlbild erkennbar.


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

ei ei das wird sehr schön. was planst du für einen lrs einzubauen?


----------



## Manni1599 (11. September 2009)

Bis grade eben wars noch schön. Die Kurbel (so gut sie auch sein mag) passt absolut nicht. Wenn man schon ordentlich Geld für eine gute Kurbel ausgeben will hätte man auch mal bei z.B.Gebhardt schauen können. Oldman kennt sich da glaube ich ganz gut aus.


----------



## Sascha123 (11. September 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bis grade eben wars noch schön. Die Kurbel (so gut sie auch sein mag) passt absolut nicht. Wenn man schon ordentlich Geld für eine gute Kurbel ausgeben will hätte man auch mal bei z.B.Gebhardt schauen können. Oldman kennt sich da glaube ich ganz gut aus.



Ob es schön ist oder nicht ist halt persönliche Geschmackssache. In Kombination mit einem schwarzen LRS wirds mir schon gut gefallen.

Am Anfang war ich wegen der Optik auch etwas verunsichert, muss aber mittlerweile sagen, dass die Kurbel in natura viel besser aussieht als im Prospekt und ich sie definitiv wieder kaufen würde! Zudem geht (meiner Meinung nach) hinsichtlich einer guten Schaltqualität nicht über ein sauber abgestimmtes Shimano-System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (11. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ei ei das wird sehr schön. was planst du für einen lrs einzubauen?



Der LRS kommt erst ziemlich zum Ende. Wahrscheinlich der XTR-LRS oder ein etwas gehobener Mavic-Satz. Mal schauen...


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

bitte kein system lrs....mach dir die mühe und lass was gescheites einspeichen.

schon mal über die tune titan naben nachgedacht, wobei die preislich sicher eklig werden.


----------



## Sascha123 (11. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bitte kein system lrs....mach dir die mühe und lass was gescheites einspeichen.
> 
> schon mal über die tune titan naben nachgedacht, wobei die preislich sicher eklig werden.




Selber einspeichen werde ich wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Das P/L-Verhältnis bei angebotsbedingten Fertigsätzen ist teilweise wirklich unschlagbar.

Ein Satz Naben für 500 und mehr kommt nicht in die Tüte, da ich keinen LRS jenseits der 1000-Grenze benötige. Da werde selbst ich schon eher nachdenklich, ob das denn sein muss?

Aber wie gesagt der LRS hat noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## athlet1 (11. September 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ob es schön ist oder nicht ist halt persönliche Geschmackssache. In Kombination mit einem schwarzen LRS wirds mir schon gut gefallen.



Naja, da ich die Kurbel schon dran hab und der schwarze LRS auch schon im Keller steht, denke ich das auch



Sascha123 schrieb:


> Zudem geht (meiner Meinung nach) hinsichtlich einer guten Schaltqualität nicht über ein sauber abgestimmtes Shimano-System.



Unsere beiden Bikes werden wohl einige Gemeinsamkeiten haben.


----------



## divergent! (12. September 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Selber einspeichen werde ich wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Das P/L-Verhältnis bei angebotsbedingten Fertigsätzen ist teilweise wirklich unschlagbar.
> 
> Ein Satz Naben für 500 und mehr kommt nicht in die Tüte, da ich keinen LRS jenseits der 1000-Grenze benötige. Da werde selbst ich schon eher nachdenklich, ob das denn sein muss?
> 
> Aber wie gesagt der LRS hat noch etwas Zeit.





hmm...aber gibst dir viel mühe beimaufbau und dann nur nen system lrs?

denke mal ein paar tune naben ( rund 300 für mig und mag ), dt revos ( etwa 60 mit nippeln ) und ein paar notubes felgen ( rund 200 ) oder sund ufo ( für kpl 60 ) und du hast was edles, leichtes und bist mit gut 500-600 auch dabei.

aber bitte nicht so nen hässlichen crossmax lrs oder sowas.


----------



## Sascha123 (12. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hmm...aber gibst dir viel mühe beimaufbau und dann nur nen system lrs?
> 
> denke mal ein paar tune naben ( rund 300 für mig und mag ), dt revos ( etwa 60 mit nippeln ) und ein paar notubes felgen ( rund 200 ) oder sund ufo ( für kpl 60 ) und du hast was edles, leichtes und bist mit gut 500-600 auch dabei.
> 
> aber bitte nicht so nen hässlichen crossmax lrs oder sowas.




Wenn es akut wird frage ich hier mal genau nach! Von meinem Bauchgefühl her wären max 700 für nen LRS akzeptabel. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2009)

feur 700euro bitte kein systemlaufradsatz! lass dir fuer das geld bei flelix was einspeichen, wenn du es nicht selber hinbekommst. waere echt schade.

sosnt sehr fein, welchs schaltwerk kommt? bin mir nicht sicher ob das carbon shadow so richtig passt,... 
bremsen? ultimate oder xtr?


----------



## Sascha123 (22. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> feur 700euro bitte kein systemlaufradsatz! lass dir fuer das geld bei flelix was einspeichen, wenn du es nicht selber hinbekommst. waere echt schade.
> 
> sosnt sehr fein, welchs schaltwerk kommt? bin mir nicht sicher ob das carbon shadow so richtig passt,...
> bremsen? ultimate oder xtr?



Das sind viel zu viele Fragen.

Ich warte noch auf meine bestellte Stütze+Vorbau und dann schaue ich weiter.

Als Bremssystem wird mit  hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine weiße HS33 kommen. Für Kritiker bereits jetzt schon, ja ich stehe auf Magura.


----------



## Sascha123 (22. September 2009)

Habe gerade ne neue Info von Thomson. Fühestens Mitte Oktober kann wieder geliefert werden, d. h. wahrscheinlich noch später.

Damit hat sich Thomson für mich erledigt. Jetzt kommt dafür eine Sattelstützen/Vorbau-Kombi von tune in silber. Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (22. September 2009)

Warum bestellst du nicht ganz normal bei Chainreactioncycles?Haben an Thomson wie immer so gut wie alles auf Lager?

Ps:Laufräder für 700 euro-Wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben möchte,da gibts speziell bei den Naben nur eins> Chris King 

Grüße Rafa


----------



## Sascha123 (22. September 2009)

Das hat seinen speziellen Grund. 

Ich lass mir zeitgleich die Gabel (Carbonschaft) kürzen und die Kralle einschlagen und das mache ich in dem Fall definitiv nicht selbst. Deshalb bestelle ich die Parts auch bei meinem Händler, damit der das dann auch gerne macht. Immer nur Internetbestellung geht also nicht.

Was ich zudem bis dato nicht wusste ist, dass man auch ne schweineteure (im Vergleich zur Normalversion) Kralle braucht.


----------



## SpeedyR (22. September 2009)

Das mit dem Carbonschaft muss leider sein,die Kralle würde so den Schaft beim einschlagen beschädigen.Hier hat dein Händler absolut recht.

Sowas ähnliches kommt bestimmt rein.Die beiden Teile spreizen sich beim festschrauben fest.


----------



## Sascha123 (22. September 2009)

Danke für die Info 

Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, so ein außerirdisches Teil.


----------



## divergent! (22. September 2009)

oder von extralite. der ist dazu noch schön leicht....oder tune gumgum


----------



## Sascha123 (24. September 2009)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen guten und leichten Lenker.

Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind bekanntlich in silber. Ich stehe vor der Wahl den Lenker auch in silber oder in schwarz bzw. weißer Farbe zu kaufen.

Auch bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob er klassisch gerade oder mit leichter Steigung sein sollte. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts passendes für ne 31,8-Klemmung gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (24. September 2009)

Der  hier ist doch ganz nett und nicht ganz billig...da du ja eh viele Leichtbauteile verwendest. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob dich das Rot vom Schriftzug stört. Wenn es weiss sein soll hat doch Syncros hübsche weiße Lenker


----------



## Sascha123 (24. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Der  hier ist doch ganz nett und nicht ganz billig...da du ja eh viele Leichtbauteile verwendest. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob dich das Rot vom Schriftzug stört. Wenn es weiss sein soll hat doch Syncros hübsche weiße Lenker



Danke für den Hinweis.

Schwarze gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Meine erste Wahl wäre vom Prinzip her Silber ohne bunte Farben. Bin aber nocht nicht so sicher, deshalb die Frage.

Vernünftige Alu oder Titanversionen habe ich nicht gefunden, da fast alles Gehobene irgendwie nur noch aus Carbon besteht. Wenn ich nichts finde, wirds dann wohl auch so ein Teil werden müssen.


----------



## divergent! (24. September 2009)

kcnc scandium lenker kaufen und polieren......


----------



## Sascha123 (24. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> kcnc scandium lenker kaufen und polieren......



Bei dir wird stets alles nachträglich poliert oder umlackiert. 
Das würde ich persönlich an erster Stelle nur bei irgendwelchen Gebrauchtteilen machen.

Ansonsten wäre mir eine unveränderte silberne Version schon lieber.


----------



## divergent! (24. September 2009)

bei silbern fällt mir nur grad der syncros lenker ein der letztens im klassikbereich zum verkauf war....und ja bei mir wird immer alles verändert


----------



## Beaufighter (24. September 2009)

Hmmm, 31.8mm Klemmung wird echt schwer, da ist alles schwarz oder weiß, es gibt auch bunt eloxierte und meistens ist alles nicht gerade leicht, da für DH/FR Einsatz ausgelegt. Titec und Moots haben ja recht schöne Titanlenker aber nicht in dem Klemmmaß


----------



## aggressor2 (24. September 2009)

silber 31.8:
#1 fsa gravity 777 (flatbar)
#2 cromag fubar osx (riser)


----------



## Sascha123 (25. September 2009)

#2 ist mein Favorit 

Hier ist ein Bild

Jetzt muss ich ihn nur noch irgendwo kaufen können.


----------



## Sascha123 (25. September 2009)

Ok, habe ich gefunden und bestellt. So einen Lenkertyp wollte ich schon immer mal haben. Allerdings ist die Chrome-Variante natürlich wieder die teuerste.

Bin mal gespannt inwieweit ich den Lenker an den Enden kürzen muss?


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Oktober 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ps:LaufrÃ¤der fÃ¼r 700 euro-Wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben mÃ¶chte,da gibts speziell bei den Naben nur eins> Chris King
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe Rafa



Habe die Tage mal im Web gestÃ¶bert und glaube ich bleibe beim XTR-LRS. Das P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnis erscheint mir vernÃ¼nftig, da man das Set z.T. fÃ¼r etwas Ã¼ber 600â¬ + Schnellspanner + XTR-Kassette bekommt.

Des Weiteren habe ich viele Leichtbauten mit GewichtsbeschrÃ¤nkungen gefunden. Auch wenn ich mittlerweile wieder 80 Kg wiege, so will ich "Luft nach oben" haben und nicht am Zulassungslimit fahrn. ;-)

Ein vernÃ¼nftiger LRS mit King-Naben(+Speichen+Schnellspanner+Kassette+Felgen+Einspeichen+Versand)
habe ich nirgends zu akzeptabeln Preisen gefunden. Ein LRS fÃ¼r 1000â¬ wÃ¤re in meinem Fall "Perlen vor die SÃ¤ue" geworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (12. Oktober 2009)

Das war diesmal schon (negativ) Rekordverdächtig:

Zwischen der Versandbestätigung und Lieferung lagen 14 Tage. Anscheinend wird eine Lieferung durch "Royal Mail" nur innerhalb von max. 16 Tagen garantiert.

Egal, er ist da:







Jetzt könnte auch mal mein Vorbau+Sattelstütze eintreffen (3 Wochen her). Ich werde langsam nervös.


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2009)

sieht richtig gut aus. 2 wochen ist aber wirklich relativ lang fürn versand von der insel. gab zeiten da lieferten die schneller wie die post innerhalb dtl.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2009)

da hab ich doch den richtigen tip gegeben
sehr schön!


----------



## Sascha123 (12. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sieht richtig gut aus. 2 wochen ist aber wirklich relativ lang fürn versand von der insel. gab zeiten da lieferten die schneller wie die post innerhalb dtl.



Hab ich auch schon erlebt, deshalb war ich auch irritiert. Auf meine Nachfrag hin bekam ich die "16-Werktage-Info".





aggressor2 schrieb:


> da hab ich doch den richtigen tip gegeben
> sehr schön!



Ja, danke nochmal für den Hinweis!


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2009)

aber du hast es bekommen, evtl war ja hochwasser auf der themse und gegenwind in der luft. 

letztes jahr hatte ich meine 1. mosso gabel in hongkong bestellt....die war 2 tage später hier bei mir die haben die scheinbar mt der letzten rakete direkt nach nmb geschossen.


----------



## gtbiker (12. Oktober 2009)

Sascha, was wiegt den der Lenker? Und wie breit? Danke!


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2009)

~340g, 760mm
auch wenn ich nich sascha heiße


----------



## gtbiker (12. Oktober 2009)

öhm, ok, danke!
Und wo soll der rein? In deine MX-Maschine?  (@denechtensaschajetztaber)


----------



## Sascha123 (13. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> öhm, ok, danke!
> Und wo soll der rein? In deine MX-Maschine?  (@denechtensaschajetztaber)



Der "echte Sascha" wird den Lenker rechts und Links aufbohren, eine Kette durchziehen und als Halsschmuck tragen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (13. Oktober 2009)

wow, lässig!


----------



## Sascha123 (13. Oktober 2009)

Endlich!

Silberne Sattelstütze und Vorbau (jeweils tune) sind da und das Bike und sämtliche Einzelteile sind nun beim Händler. Danach ist das "Grundgerüst" bis auf den LRS fertig.

Mit etwas Glück gibt es morgen schon neue Bilder.

@divergent!

Der Titanspacer war leider etwas zu dünn(wandig). Aber ich hatte noch eine silberne Alternative zur Hand.


----------



## Sascha123 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab das halbfertige Bike gerade begutachtet. Leider kann ich es erst am Freitag mitnehmen, da die verdammte Sattelstütze zu groß war.

Der Rahmen will nur 27,0mm statt der bestellten 27,2mm.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich habe den Aufbau bis jetzt mit Begeisterung verfolgt (habe selbst ein 95er Zaskar Le als Stadtrad) aber jetzt bin ich irritiert. Du planst doch nicht wirklich dir diesen Lenker ans Rad zu schrauben??? So ein Teil würde ich am Hollandrad meiner Freundin erwarten aber nicht an einer Augenweide die ein Zaskar bis jetzt ist. Der ist bleischwer, gekröpft, viel zu breit, hässlich bedruckt und hat auch ansonsten nix. 

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle keinen Oversize Vorbau gekauft. Den Tune gibts auch in 25,4. Gut, wahrscheinlich müsstest du dafür zu Ebay aber das bißchen Zeit für die Suche sollte es Dir bei der Liebe zum Detail wert sein. Dazu noch ein silber polierter Answer Hyperlite Lenker. Der sieht super aus, ist leicht (145g), nicht zu breit und hat auch noch Kultfaktor. Es gibt aber auch noch viele andere Lenker für nicht OS Vorbauten (Oversize ist eh Bullshit)in silber.

Sorry, das musste sein, wäre schade ums schöne Rad 

PS: ich habe nen silbernen Bontager dran, den gibts auch in 25,4


----------



## divergent! (14. Oktober 2009)

naja warten wir mal ab wie es aussieht. ich hoffe nur daß er seine drohung nen system lrs zu verbauen nicht war macht.....bitte bitte lass dir was gescheites einspeichen!


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Oktober 2009)

ich find den lenker schick...hatte an meinem zaskar ja auch mal ne weile nen breiten riser dran. fuhr sich sehr cool, aber der war mir zu weich.
was allerdings probleme machen könnte, wär das kürzen. insofern, dass dann nichmehr genug platz für die amaturen da is, bzw das ganze etwas gequetscht aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

@xtcnrsteam; genau meine Rede....aber man wird sehen wie es tatsächlich ausschaut.


----------



## Sascha123 (14. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Meinungen und das meine ich wirklich ernst!

Ich habe mir beim bisherigen Aufbau auch etwas dabei gedacht. Mein primäres Ziel ist es ca. Mitte nächsten Jahres ein komplettes und gutes Bike zu besitzen. Mein Vorgehen: Eigener Geschmack + Forumtipps. Alle Geschmäcker hier kann und will ich auch nicht berücksichtigen. Dennoch interessiert mich auch die negativen Meinungen.

Da ich die Bauteile nicht anschweissen werde sind Korrekturen nach der Fertigstellung nicht ausgeschlossen und sogar höchstwahrscheinlich.
Lasst mich die "Kiste" erstmal schrittweise vollenden und am Ende werde ich dann sehen, ob ich damit gut leben kann.

*Zum Lenker: *
Er ist natürlich viel zu breit und wird um mindestens 10cm gekürzt. Allerdings erst nachdem er komplett bestückt wurde. Ob er ewig dran bleibt? Keine Ahnung!

*Zum LRS:*
Es wird zu 99,9% der originale XTR-LRS werden. Gefällt mir und passt auch finanziell. Ich mache kein Geheimnis daraus, dass ich bereits nach jetzigem und folgendem Planungsstand gleich ein nageleneues Zaskar Team Carbon Modell hätte kaufen können. Das wollen wir nicht noch überbieten. Besseres gibts natürlich immer aber wirklich kaufen tuns nur wenige.

*Fazit:* Bald werdet ihr neue Bilder mit riesigem Lenker ertragen müssen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2009)

so krass kuerzen wuerde ich net. das sieht dann von den proportionen sche*** aus. wenn dann ganz lassen. 

xtr lrs? hmm kann au nett sein. silberne revos und 717er oder?  oder was fuer naben sind es?


----------



## Sascha123 (15. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so krass kuerzen wuerde ich net. das sieht dann von den proportionen sche*** aus. wenn dann ganz lassen.
> 
> xtr lrs? hmm kann au nett sein. silberne revos und 717er oder?  oder was fuer naben sind es?



Der Lenker ist definitiv zu breit und muss gekürzt werden. Zu lang sieht genauso bescheiden aus wie zu kurz.
Der XTR-LRS = WH-M970


----------



## hoeckle (15. Oktober 2009)

ohman, lauter flatbar-scheuklappenträger.... fahr ihn erstmal in der breite, egal wie es aussieht. chancen stehen gut, daß du ihn dann nicht mehr kürzen willst..

der chromag ist echt schön...


----------



## Sascha123 (15. Oktober 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ohman, lauter flatbar-scheuklappenträger.... fahr ihn erstmal in der breite, egal wie es aussieht. chancen stehen gut, daß du ihn dann nicht mehr kürzen willst..
> 
> der chromag ist echt schön...



Wird jemacht.
An deinem Albenbildern erkenne ich, dass hier der Lenkerkenner spricht.


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe zum Thema LRS einen weiteren Tipp bekommen und stehe nun vor der "Qual der Wahl":

LRS 1
LRS 2

Mich würden die Meinungen interessieren. Aber bitte keine Hinweise wie "kauf dir Chris King". Es sei denn, ich bekomme den Satz zu dem Preis.


----------



## athlet1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde den XTR LRS nehmen. Man kann über Shimano sagen was man will, aber zwei Dinge werden sich nie ändern:

- die XTR hat ne schöne Optik
- das Zeugs funktioniert und funktioniert und funktioniert ......

Grüße


----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Thema LRS einen weiteren Tipp bekommen und stehe nun vor der "Qual der Wahl":
> 
> LRS 1
> LRS 2
> ...



Hi Sascha,

für den Preis bekommt man doch locker noch XTR M95x Naben , da würde ich mir schöne Felgen zu kaufen und einspeichen lassen , wenn du es nicht selber machst. Sieht viel schöner aus, m.M. nach 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Oktober 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> für den Preis bekommt man doch locker noch XTR M95x Naben , da würde ich mir schöne Felgen zu kaufen und einspeichen lassen , wenn du es nicht selber machst. Sieht viel schöner aus, m.M. nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> für den Preis bekommt man doch locker noch XTR M95x Naben , da würde ich mir schöne Felgen zu kaufen und einspeichen lassen , wenn du es nicht selber machst. Sieht viel schöner aus, m.M. nach
> 
> ...




mein reden. finde einen system lrs an nem rad was von klein auf neu aufgebaut wird mit sinn zum detail einfach fehl am platz.

der xtr lrs ist keinesfalls schlecht aber schlicht und ergreifend einfallsloser mainstream kram.


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> für den Preis bekommt man doch locker noch XTR M95x Naben , da würde ich mir schöne Felgen zu kaufen und einspeichen lassen , wenn du es nicht selber machst. Sieht viel schöner aus, m.M. nach
> 
> ...



Hast du einen Tipp für mich? Wäre super wenn es einen Anbieter gäbe, der das macht. Ich finde leider nichts.


----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2009)

einzeln kaufen und in radladen geben. der speicht ein. ps. einspeichen ist ganz einfach:

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm

wenn du dir das zentrieren nicht zutraust gibs in radladen.


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> einzeln kaufen und in radladen geben. der speicht ein. ps. einspeichen ist ganz einfach:
> 
> http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm
> 
> wenn du dir das zentrieren nicht zutraust gibs in radladen.



Danke,
aber nee, ich habe weder die Ausrüstung noch Begabung für so eine Frickelei.
Das ist mir definitiv zu heikel und mit dem kompletten Zeug in einen Radladen zu gehen dürfte auch keine Begeisterungsstürme im Shop hervorrufen.

Meine Frage bezog sich zudem auch auf die Quelle für die Naben, denn irgendwelche gebrauchten XX-Jahre alten Naben werde ich definitiv nicht verbauen.


----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2009)

warum? ausrüstung brauchste da nicht nur ne stunde zeit. einspeichen im radladen.....daran verdient doch ein radladen. die sind nicht nur zum räder verkaufen da!

zwar kein 95x naben, dafür neu:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=1675&osCsid=a6f275a7710dfb17b46a2a06cae671d7

felgen:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=2284&osCsid=a6f275a7710dfb17b46a2a06cae671d7

oder:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=2053&osCsid=a6f275a7710dfb17b46a2a06cae671d7

speichen dt revos


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht mal felixthewolf fragen. der bastelt ziemlich gute lrse, nach dem was man liest.
hier gibts anscheinend noch ein paar meinungen zu system vs klassisch gespeicht.


----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2009)

oder ihn. der machtn ganzen tag nix anderes...da bist du unter garantie beim richtigen, auch was die beratung angeht


----------



## muttipullover (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch noch einen wenig gefahrenen V-Brake-LRS abzugeben.
Rote Naben + Nippel/schwarze Speichen + Felgen/Hope-Spanner
VR: Tune/Revo/X717
HR: Hadley-GT/Revo+Comp/X717





Bei Interesse PN.
Ansonsten kann man Felix uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
http://light-wolf.de/

Grüße Steffen


----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2009)

genau sowas ist schcik und hat nicht jeder. mit silbernen speichen wärs dann am zassi recht lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

*@muttipullover*

Danke fürs Angebot aber rote Naben passen leider nicht wirklich.

Ich schaue mich erstmal mal nach neuen M950-Naben um. Sollte das ausserhalb von ebay erfolglos sein, werde ich mal "Felix" nach Alternativen befragen.

*@divergent!

*Die 960er sind optisch leider nicht so toll. Der Rest ist sicherlich OK.

*@aggressor2*
 Die Diskussion war auf jeden Fall mal interessant!


----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2009)

die 960er passen doch perfekt zu deiner kurbel.

evtl haben die leute im klassik bereich 95x naben für dich


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hast PN.


----------



## kingmoe (16. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> vielleicht mal felixthewolf fragen. der bastelt ziemlich gute lrse, nach dem was man liest.
> hier gibts anscheinend noch ein paar meinungen zu system vs klassisch gespeicht.



Kann ich bestätigen. Bevor ich für über 5 Scheine was Fertiges kaufe, würde ich mir bei Felix was bauen lassen. Lass dich von ihm beraten, gib dein Gewicht, den Einsatzbereich und den Kostenrahmen an und du wirst wirklich gut bedient werden.

Ich habe einen <1700g-LRS (jaja, geht leichter) bauen lassen, da hat er mir von sich aus - damals war das noch nicht sein offizielles Geschäft - 2 Jahre Garantie drauf gegeben. Bei 90kg und mit dem Hinweis: "Nimm den LRS ruhig ordentlich ran, schone ihn nicht!"

Ich habe bis jetzt nach rund 1,5 Jahren noch nicht mal nachzentrieren müssen.


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal im Classic-Forum nach den 950er Naben gefragt, mache mir in NOS aber keine großen Hoffnungen.

Nächste Woche werde ich mal ein Anfrage an ihn richten.



kingmoe schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Bevor ich für über 5 Scheine was Fertiges kaufe, würde ich mir bei Felix was bauen lassen. Lass dich von ihm beraten, gib dein Gewicht, den Einsatzbereich und den Kostenrahmen an und du wirst wirklich gut bedient werden.
> 
> Ich habe einen <1700g-LRS (jaja, geht leichter) bauen lassen, da hat er mir von sich aus - damals war das noch nicht sein offizielles Geschäft - 2 Jahre Garantie drauf gegeben. Bei 90kg und mit dem Hinweis: "Nimm den LRS ruhig ordentlich ran, schone ihn nicht!"
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt nach rund 1,5 Jahren noch nicht mal nachzentrieren müssen.


----------



## GTdanni (16. Oktober 2009)

950er Naben, in NOS, im Classikmarkt anfragen. 
Das hat was. Mal ehrlich, das hat keiner Ã¼brig und wenn dann kostet es ein VermÃ¶gen. 
Wenn man aber lange sucht bekommt man noch nen Paar, wenn auch nicht neu aber die sind eh fast unkaputtbar. 
Ich habe einen LRS mit 950er Naben (Vorn radial) mit revos und 517 mavics (in Citron). 
Der ist sehr leicht, steif und schlÃ¤gt in Sachen Style jeden 1000â¬ System LRS. Die Felgen sind sicher bald durchgebremst(was sehr schade ist da sie kaum mehr zu bekommen sind) aber die Naben Ã¼berleben sicher noch 10 Felgen.

Also mein Tipp ist auch was schÃ¶nes selber einspeichen/lassen. 
Das ist so schwer nicht aber da sollte man bei was einfachem anfangen und nicht unbedingt mit 950 und Co. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

OK, ich habe es eingesehen !!!!!!!!

Der System-LRS ist seit heute tot. Ich muss noch eine Nacht drüber schlafen und dann könnte es vielleicht ein "König" werden.

Ich hasse die MTB-Freaks.


----------



## divergent! (17. Oktober 2009)




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2009)

*cheers*


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Sascha123 (21. Oktober 2009)

Es folgt der neue Aufbaustand in Bildern.

Der Lenker ist aufgrund des geringen Winkels locker kürzbar. Insgesamt ist folgendes bis dato verbaut:





So schauts aus:


----------



## moitrich (21. Oktober 2009)

Wird ein wirklich edeles Teil.

Kritik jedoch am Lenker von meiner Seite. 
Dieses Chromfinish passt einfach nicht zum Rest.

Alex


----------



## Sascha123 (21. Oktober 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Wird ein wirklich edeles Teil.
> 
> Kritik jedoch am Lenker von meiner Seite.
> Dieses Chromfinish passt einfach nicht zum Rest.
> ...




Ich bin mit den Bildern noch nicht zufrieden. Aufm Dachboden mit Blitz war nicht so prall. Bei Tageslicht kommt der Lenker besser rüber. Nur ist derzeit etwas dunkel draussen.


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2009)

hmm..irgendwie zu silbrig.....die klemme hätte ich evtl in schwarz gemacht, ebenso den flaschenhalter. das ganze hat zu wenig akzente. die gabel lockert das zwar schön auf aber die schwarze krone der gabel würde ich irgendwo anders am rad nochmal aufgreifen. aber ich denke mal wenns kpl fertig ist kann man sich ein besseres bild verschaffen. ansonsten technisch auf jeden fall edel edel


----------



## xtcnrsteam (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei ebay kommt der Lenker noch besser rüber ;-)

Hey, nur Spaß 

Das wird ein klasse Rad, das kann der Lenker garnicht verderben

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem "no Budget" Stadtschlampenzaskar, zur Inspiration ;-)





Viele Grüße, Hardy


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2009)

genau so meine ich das mit dem schwarz. klemme und hier und da noch kleinkram und schon wirkts nicht mehr sooooo extrem silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (21. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hmm..irgendwie zu silbrig.....die klemme hätte ich evtl in schwarz gemacht, ebenso den flaschenhalter. das ganze hat zu wenig akzente. die gabel lockert das zwar schön auf aber die schwarze krone der gabel würde ich irgendwo anders am rad nochmal aufgreifen. aber ich denke mal wenns kpl fertig ist kann man sich ein besseres bild verschaffen. ansonsten technisch auf jeden fall edel edel



Schwarze Pedale, Felgen, Brakebooster, ggf. Naben, Schnellspanner und ggf. Griffe. 
Aber wie du schon sagst, es wird sich schrittweise noch optisch verändern.


----------



## Sascha123 (21. Oktober 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Bei ebay kommt der Lenker noch besser rüber ;-)
> 
> Hey, nur Spaß
> 
> ...




Ich bin ganz entspannt! 

Tja das ist halt wirklich Luxus wenn man ein Zaskar als "Stadtschlampe" hat.


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2009)

ja so wie es nun immer ist. zufrieden ist man eh nie. man baut sich was auf und stellt nach fertigstellung zu 80% eh fest das 20% der teile irgendwie doch nicht passen. schick wirds auf jeden fall. denke mal mit lrs und reifen kommt da schon anderer schwung rein. lrs wird schwarz oder silbern?


----------



## Sascha123 (21. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja so wie es nun immer ist. zufrieden ist man eh nie. man baut sich was auf und stellt nach fertigstellung zu 80% eh fest das 20% der teile irgendwie doch nicht passen. schick wirds auf jeden fall. denke mal mit lrs und reifen kommt da schon anderer schwung rein. lrs wird schwarz oder silbern?



Speichen silber
Nippel blau
Felge Schwarz
Naben silber (oder vielleicht doch noch schwarz? Mal sehn...)


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2009)

blaue nippel mit schwarzer felge ist sinnlos...da kannste auch schwarze nippel nehmen. das sticht nicht wirklich raus. blaue naben, silberne speichen und nippel, felge schwarz....das wär schon schicker


----------



## Sascha123 (21. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> blaue nippel mit schwarzer felge ist sinnlos...da kannste auch schwarze nippel nehmen. das sticht nicht wirklich raus. blaue naben, silberne speichen und nippel, felge schwarz....das wär schon schicker



Verdammt, du hast Recht. Das könnte mir noch besser gefallen.
Ich glaube ich habe gerade meine Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2009)

ja manchmal bin ich auch zu was nütze


----------



## Sascha123 (21. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja manchmal bin ich auch zu was nütze



Ja, mal ein echter Tipp ohne "Entlacken" oder "Neulackieren".


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ja, mal ein echter Tipp ohne "Entlacken" oder "Neulackieren".



oder werkzeug von rose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (21. Oktober 2009)

Hhmm, wenn Du meine ehrliche Meinung hören möchtest: mir wäre der Aufbau optisch zu unruhig, und auch noch ohne klare Linie. Technisch, das wurde ja schon gesagt, sicher erste Sahne, ohne Frage. Für mich würde das BB-Finish des Rahmens, das weiß der Gabel, das Carbon der Krone, das Chrom des Lenkers, das blau der Nippel etc. nicht recht zusammenpassen. Macht einen sehr technischen, für mich aber unharmonischen Eindruck.

Vielleicht komme ich aber auch einfach mit dem Umstand "Rahmen alt, Teile neu" nicht zurecht - der Vorbau und z.B. der Lenker gefallen mir auch optisch nicht, und es gibt inzwischen durchaus ein paar neue Sachen, die ich recht hübsch finde. 

Ich hoffe, Du bist nicht sauer über diese Zeilen, aber ich habe durchaus de Eindruck (und das finde ich gut!), dass sachliche Kritik in diesem Thread erwünscht ist. Über die Optik kann man ja immer trefflich streiten; fahren wird es sich, wenn es sich so fortsetzt, sicher grandios. Du machst das schon. 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sascha123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Christian,
natürlich ist sachliche Kritik willkommen und sogar gewünscht! 
Jede Anmerkung lässt mich meine Entscheidungen erneut überdenken.

Ich glaube das Bike wird im aufgebauten Zustand eine andere Wirkung haben, wenn auch vielleicht noch kleinere Korrekturen folgen werden.
Die Optik soll eher eine Art verspielter "Race-Look" werden und weniger dezent sein.

Als nächstes kommt der LRS und hoffentlich weitere Ratschläge zum Aufbau.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Bike wird im aufgebauten Zustand eine andere Wirkung haben, wenn auch vielleicht noch kleinere Korrekturen folgen werden. Als nächstes kommt der LRS und hoffentlich weitere Ratschläge zum Aufbau.



Da hast Du recht, ich bin auch jedes mal wieder gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wenn aus der Theorie greifbare Praxis wird und sich die Einzelteile letzlich als Ganzes zusammenfügen. Da kann man planen, wie man will: ist mir auch schon öfter passiert, dass ich optisch einfach nicht warm wurde und doch einiges wieder verworfen habe. Ich bin also gespannt. 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


>



kommt die sattelstütze noch weiter raus, oder wars das?


----------



## Sascha123 (22. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> kommt die sattelstütze noch weiter raus, oder wars das?



Die Stütze hat noch ganz locker 10cm Spielraum nach oben.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

also kommt doch etwas sattelüberhöhung zu stande...gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (22. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> also kommt doch etwas sattelüberhöhung zu stande...gut!



Bin mal gespannt. Auch wenn ich schon die längste Stütze habe, so glaube ich bei meinen 1,81m nicht an große Überhöhungen. Sonst hätte es wohl eher ein 16er-Rahmen werden müssen.

Mal schaun...


----------



## Beaufighter (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sascha, da baust du dir aber was Edles zusammen! Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Laufradsatz und wie es hier weiter geht.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde den Lenker ja wirklich schick, aber irgendwie pöbelt mich die Krone der SID jedes Mal an, wenn ich das Foto anschaue, dich zum Einbau eines Carbon-Lenkers (und evtl. auch einer Carbon-Stütze) in der selben Optik zu zwingen! 
Als Bremse fänd ich eine HS in blau beinahe unschlagbar! Und alles in rot an der Gabel in blau.


----------



## planetsmasher (22. Oktober 2009)

word!


----------



## muttipullover (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich hab lange überlegt ob ich meinen Senf dazugeben soll oder nicht, ich machs einfach mal.
Mir erschließt sich dein Konzept nicht so richtig. Ich finde dein Aufbau hat bis jetzt noch keine Linie und die teuersten Teile machen noch kein schönes Rad. Besonders die Front wirkt sehr unruhig. Der Steuersatz und Lenker passen farblich nicht zu Rahmen und Vorbau, die Karbonkrone der Gabel wirkt wie aus einer anderen Welt und die Kurbel passt auch nur bedingt zum Rahmen. Ich würde das Thema blau/silber ausreizen. 
-blaue Tune-Sattelklemme
-blauer Tune-Steuersatz
-silberne RaceFace Deus XC Kurbel mit blauen KB-Schrauben
-Syntace Karbonlenker
-LRS mit blauen Tune-Naben, silbernen Felgen und Speichen und blauen 
Nippeln
Bei der Schaltung und den Bremsen wäre ich mir auch nicht so sicher.
Grüsse Steffen


----------



## Sascha123 (22. Oktober 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Aufbau hat bis jetzt noch keine Linie und die teuersten Teile machen noch kein schönes Rad.



Hi Steffen,

ob das die teuersten Teile sind? 
Aber vom Prinzip gebe ich dir natürlich recht.



muttipullover schrieb:


> Ich würde das Thema blau/silber ausreizen.



Das wird mir am Ende zu stark ein "Papageienbike". Ich habe gerade erst wieder im privaten Umfeld Bedenken gehört, ob ich überhaupt wirklich blaue Naben will. Von wegen zeitlos unsw... Das muss ich schon wieder überschlafen. Verdammt!

Der Rest deiner Vorschläge ist sicherlich eine weitere Aufbauart aber für mich finanziell absolut inakzepteabel. Und selbst danach kommen wieder zwei die es gern anders hätten.


----------



## Sascha123 (22. Oktober 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> word!



Excel?


----------



## Sascha123 (22. Oktober 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Lenker ja wirklich schick, aber irgendwie pöbelt mich die Krone der SID jedes Mal an, wenn ich das Foto anschaue, dich zum Einbau eines Carbon-Lenkers (und evtl. auch einer Carbon-Stütze) in der selben Optik zu zwingen!
> Als Bremse fänd ich eine HS in blau beinahe unschlagbar! Und alles in rot an der Gabel in blau.



Damit wäre das ein weiterer Vorschlag. Vielleicht kannst du mich ja nach dem Aufbau irgendwann zwingen? 

Blaue HS klingt gut! Aber wie gesagt habe ich mehrfache Hinweise bekommen es nicht zu bunt zu machen. Aber ich überlege auch wirklich noch.

Der SID-Schriftzug ist leider überlackiert. Da gehe ich bei ner neuen Gabel nicht ran.


----------



## hoeckle (23. Oktober 2009)

all rights hoho



gute nacht...


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Oktober 2009)

Porrrrrnicious....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (23. Oktober 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> all rights hoho
> 
> gute nacht...



Sowas hab ich mir in silber, schwarz und blau schon angesehen.
Tendenziell ist die Farbe Blau mein Favorit aber ich höhre halt noch auf die Kritik. Wenn die Dinger da sind ist nichts mehr mit auswechseln.

Soviel zum Thema gute Nacht.

Nacht.


----------



## Sascha123 (23. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich mir in silber, schwarz und blau schon angesehen.
> Tendenziell ist die Farbe Blau mein Favorit aber ich höhre halt noch auf die Kritik. Wenn die Dinger da sind ist nichts mehr mit auswechseln.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema gute Nacht.
> ...



Beim Lenker bin ich mir aber schon ziemlich sicher. Er werden schwarze Griffe und die HS33 "Eisbär" in weiß kommen. Dann ist auch die Linie halbwegs drin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2009)

das wird richtig schick  aber ichglaub ne reba wc wuerde eher passen


----------



## Sascha123 (29. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das wird richtig schick  aber ichglaub ne reba wc wuerde eher passen



Und nen neuer Rahmen bestimmt auch 

Nachdem ich nun mein erstes eigenes MTB (97er Klein Attitude Race) verkauft habe, bin ich nur noch "GT-fiziert" und das wird definitiv so bleiben.

Der LRS zum Projekt wird am Wochenende in Auftrag gegeben. Ich habe mich nach vielen Anregungen für schwarze Chris King Naben entschieden. Ist eher zeit- und "bikelos" und somit theoretisch an jedem Rahmen fahrbar. Dazu sollen schwarze Mavics (717er) und silberne Speichen+Nippel kommen.

....


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Oktober 2009)

Das sagte ich auch mal mit den "nur noch GT".
Mittlerweile ist ein Hercules, ein Alpinestar, ein Rocky Mountain, ein Ridgeback und ein BCAmerica dazu gekommen


----------



## divergent! (29. Oktober 2009)

aber trotzdem ein interessantes phänomen wie schnell man angefixt ist


----------



## Sascha123 (29. Oktober 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das sagte ich auch mal mit den "nur noch GT".
> Mittlerweile ist ein Hercules, ein Alpinestar, ein Rocky Mountain, ein Ridgeback und ein BCAmerica dazu gekommen



Na ja, träumen tut man schon gelegentlich aber hoffentlich passierts nicht wirklich. Ich muss mir ja schon jetzt immer anhören was ich mit zwei Rädern will. Ab dem Dritten muss ich sonst zur Paartherapie.


----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Na ja, träumen tut man schon gelegentlich aber hoffentlich passierts nicht wirklich. Ich muss mir ja schon jetzt immer anhören was ich mit zwei Rädern will. Ab dem Dritten muss ich sonst zur Paartherapie.



Aber nicht in diesem kleinen Dorf voller Verrückter 

Apropos, das andere Dorf der Verrückten feiert 50-jähriges 

Das schaffen wir doch locker


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Der LRS zum Projekt wird am Wochenende in Auftrag gegeben. Ich habe mich nach vielen Anregungen für schwarze Chris King Naben entschieden. Ist eher zeit- und "bikelos" und somit theoretisch an jedem Rahmen fahrbar. Dazu sollen schwarze Mavics (717er) und *silberne Speichen+Nippe*l kommen.
> ....



=Baumarktoptik mit CK Naben?Mache nicht den Fehler und bleibe bei komplett schwarz.Der Unterschied ist schlichtweg gewaltig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (29. Oktober 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> =Baumarktoptik mit CK Naben?Mache nicht den Fehler und bleibe bei komplett schwarz.Der Unterschied ist schlichtweg gewaltig.



Na toll und schon wieder verunsichert. Die Naben und Felgen sind auf jeden Fall fix. Bei der Speichenfarbe war ich mir mit schwarzer Optik nicht so sicher.

Ein paar Meinungen mehr dürften mich dazu noch interessieren.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Oktober 2009)

Silber. Schwarze Speichen gehen gar nicht. 

Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs mit pörpelnen nippeln + silberne speichen?


----------



## planetsmasher (29. Oktober 2009)

schliesse mich da vollumfänglich rafas meinung an. und da diskutiert man auch nicht.

marcus der dogmatische


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Oktober 2009)

Schwarze  Naben & Felgen würde ich net mit silbernen Speichen kombinieren.

Würde aber auch komplett auf schwarz verzichten...
Die 717 gibts in silber und die Naben auch.. 

farbige Nippel sind auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee!!


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es schwarze Naben sein sollen: tiefdunkle oder schwarze Felge, unterbrochen durch ein kleines Stück Skinwall, dann schwarzer Reifen. 
Silberne Speichen. So und nicht anders schaut ein schönes Laufrad aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Oktober 2009)

Im Klassiker-Bereich ist es m.M. noch was anderes.. Damals gabs keine schwarzen Speichen.. 

Aber mit aktuellen Komponenten sieht das net gut aus..


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Oktober 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wenn es schwarze Naben soll: tiefdunkle oder schwarze Felge, unterbrochen durch ein kleines Stück Skinwall, dann schwarzer Reifen.
> Silberne Speichen. So und nicht anders schaut ein schönes Laufrad aus



 ganz meine Meinung, komplett Schwarz geht nicht 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Sascha123 (30. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Beiträge!

Habe nun bei Felix bestellt. Es werden schwarze Felgen und Naben gepaart mit silbernen Speichen und Nippel.
Bunte Nippel habe ich ausgeschlossen, da ich heute nicht sagen kann an welchem Bike der LRS ggf. eines Tages angebracht sein könnte.
So einen LRS kauft man ja nicht täglich und verkaufen tut man sowas eher auch nicht.

Als Bereifung kommen die Racing Ralphs in 2.1 drauf.


----------



## Sascha123 (30. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von den XTR Schnellspannern?
Oder doch lieber die aktuelle 970er Serie?

Ich suche halt was halbwegs robustes und haltbares.


----------



## DeepStar23 (30. Oktober 2009)

Die XTR sind ganz nett.. 

Salsa oder Hope sind meine Favoriten.. 
Ansonsten gibts viele Tune-Nachbauten im Netz, die auch sehr ansehnlich sind..


----------



## Sascha123 (30. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Die XTR sind ganz nett..
> 
> Salsa oder Hope sind meine Favoriten..
> Ansonsten gibts viele Tune-Nachbauten im Netz, die auch sehr ansehnlich sind..



Ich dachte die Shimanos haben die beste Spannkraft aber dann habe ich den Test gefunden:

Schnellspanner im Test

Ob ich mir daraufhin die Mavics holen sollte ???


----------



## divergent! (30. Oktober 2009)

kauf dir ein paar tune nachbauten. der tip ist schon gut. die mavic und shimano dinger sind hässlich.


----------



## DeepStar23 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe noch keinen Schnellspanner gehabt,der sich gelößt hat.

Die XTR sind technisch mit Sicherheit top.. Aber als "Nachrüst/Tuningteil" mag ich die Dinger net.. 
Wenn man XTR-Naben hat kann man die fahren,
aber in CK-Naben kann ich mir die net vorstellen..


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Oktober 2009)

Salsa! Früher und auch heute einfach gut.


----------



## DeepStar23 (30. Oktober 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Salsa! Früher und auch heute einfach gut.





Und die Rennrad-Spanner von Mavic klappern auch recht häufig.. 
Und die sind baugleich mit der MTB-Version..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ok, schwarze Salsa könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Jetzt kommt wieder die nächste Frage: 

Titan oder Alu?
Bzw. gibts für die Titan-Teile eine Gewichtsbeschränkung. Ich konnte nichts finden.


----------



## divergent! (31. Oktober 2009)

ne aluachse würde ich nur am rr fahren. lieber titan....die hält und verträgt auch mehr. gewichtsbeschränkung?ich glaub solange wie du keine 90+ kilo wiegst musst du dir da bei keinem teil sorgen machen


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Oktober 2009)

Na dann habe ich sie mal geordert.

Damit ist Aufbau-Thread bis Ende November im "Standby-Modus". 
Lediglich die neuen Bilder folgen natürlich.


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Oktober 2009)

Salsas gibt es nur in Stahl und Titan. Salsa gibt meines Wissens die Empfehlung aus, bei einer Federgabel vorn eine Stahlachse zu fahren; das ist ja nichts neues und war schon früher so. Ich bin aber auch schon mehrfach längere Zeit vorn mit Titan gefahren, als eine Federgabel verbaut war - ist mir erst aufgefallen, als der Magnet in's Spiel kam. Passiert ist nichts, wobei ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr ganz so scharf unterwegs bin.

Die Stahl-Salsas sind nicht ganz so leicht, ich glaube irgendwas um 120 Gramm. Mit Titanachsen kann man um die ca. 25 Gramm sparen, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Die Vorteile der Salsas liegen aber eher darin, dass sie extrem zuverlässig klemmen und die Bedienung ergonomisch perfekt ist - außerdem sind sie zeitlos schön; ein echter Klassiker. Gute Wahl!


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Oktober 2009)

Dank dir für die ausführliche Info! 

Da ich das Bike auch nicht an seine Grenzen treiben werde, kommen auch vorne Titanachsen dran. Da hast du mich nach deiner ersten Aussage wieder beruhigt.


----------



## divergent! (31. Oktober 2009)

die neuen spanner von ax lightness sind sicher auch ne alternative!


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die neuen spanner von ax lightness sind sicher auch ne alternative!


 
Jesus und Maria. 

Die Firma vertreibt ja auch für fast 500 Sattelstützen.
Ne, Ne da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem "Billig-Zaskar".


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja, 500 Sattelstützen für 50 Kilo Flöhe.. =)


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

ach die stützen halten auch 90 kilo aus...da sollte man nicht zu vorlaut sein

da wird auf maß gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (1. November 2009)

mag sein, ich würde die Sachen nicht fahren.. Mag keine Parts mit Einsatzzweck-Beschränkungen..


----------



## SpeedyR (1. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ach die stützen halten auch 90 kilo aus...da sollte man nicht zu vorlaut sein
> 
> da wird auf maß gebaut.



Du bist im falschen Forum.Hier unterhalten sich leute die ihre Räder mit Sinn und Verstand aufbauen,und die garantiert keine exorbitant teuren Modellbau exotik Teile verbauen.

Ein durchdacht aufgebautes GT ist zum fahren da.Eisdiele ist wo anders.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Du bist im falschen Forum.Hier unterhalten sich leute die ihre Räder mit Sinn und Verstand aufbauen,und die garantiert keine exorbitant teuren Modellbau exotik Teile verbauen.
> 
> Ein durchdacht aufgebautes GT ist zum fahren da.Eisdiele ist wo anders.



huii...du gehst aber ab.


----------



## Sascha123 (1. November 2009)

*Piep, piep, piep. Wir haben uns alle lieb! 
*

Lasst uns hier bitte nicht über Belanglosigkeiten streiten.


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

lustig wie schnell hier einige angepisst sind
 so ist das wenn man mal nen kleinen tip wegen schnellspannern gibt und sich wieder leute Ã¼ber kpl andere dinge aufregen Ã¼ber sachen von denen sie keine ahnung haben.

ich hab nicht behauptet er soll ne 500â¬ stÃ¼tze reinbauen. denke mal meine tips bisher waren relativ hilfreich und solide.....


----------



## SpeedyR (2. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> lustig wie schnell hier einige angepisst sind
> so ist das wenn man mal nen kleinen tip wegen schnellspannern gibt und sich wieder leute Ã¼ber kpl andere dinge aufregen Ã¼ber sachen von denen sie keine ahnung haben.
> 
> ich hab nicht behauptet er soll ne 500â¬ stÃ¼tze reinbauen. denke mal meine tips bisher waren relativ hilfreich und solide.....




Jemand der so Ã¼ber andere urteilt,muÃ ein Experte sein.Das sieht man meist eindrucksvoll an seinen eigenen RÃ¤dern.

So,und jetz gehen wir alle mal radfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (2. November 2009)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2009)

Popkorn!


----------



## gtbiker (2. November 2009)

Ach Jungs, immer dieser Schwanzvergleich.... 
Locker bleiben, Spaß an den Rädern haben (hey, jeder muss seine Kiste selber fahen ) und vielleicht auch mal andere Meinungen akzeptieren.
Viele Grüße an alle Verrückten


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Jemand der so über andere urteilt,muß ein Experte sein.Das sieht man meist eindrucksvoll an seinen eigenen Rädern.
> 
> sorry daß ich nicht so tolle gt´s fahre wie du. aber zum glück verurteilst du ja andere nicht.ich werde demnächst immer deinen rat einholen.





SpeedyR schrieb:


> Du bist im falschen Forum.
> 
> da wären wir wieder beim urteilen
> 
> ...



so jetzt hoffe ich daß du mich auf deine ignoriereliste setzt und mit deinen vorwürfen und anstichelein ruhe lässt. achja welchen scnellspanner nimmst du nun am rad?

schon mal über den hier nachgedacht?

http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Hubs-Skewers.html

den oberen oder den a2z.


----------



## Sascha123 (2. November 2009)

Jetzt ist aber Schluss hier sonst benutze ich:


----------



## aggressor2 (2. November 2009)

wann gibts eigentlich mal wieder bilder??


----------



## Sascha123 (2. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wann gibts eigentlich mal wieder bilder??



Wenn Felix den LRS fertig hat und ich die Salsa-Spanner habe. Also leider erst in einigen Wochen.

Aber wenn du mir eine Spende zukommen lässt, geht es auch schneller mit neuen Teilen und Bildern.


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2009)

was fehlt noch? bremse, schaltgedöns, reifen....


----------



## aggressor2 (2. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Wenn Felix den LRS fertig hat und ich die Salsa-Spanner habe. Also leider erst in einigen Wochen.
> 
> Aber wenn du mir eine Spende zukommen lässt, geht es auch schneller mit neuen Teilen und Bildern.



kann dir maxxis highroller in 2.5 und 2.35 spenden, sowie einen advantage in 2.4 
ansonsten hab ich hauptsächlich nur altes zeug


----------



## Sascha123 (2. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> was fehlt noch? bremse, schaltgedöns, reifen....




-Bremsen
-Schaltwerk
-Umwerfer
-Schalthebel
-Cassette
-Kette
-Griffe
-Pedale
-Feintuning (Schrauben etc.)
-...

Da kommt noch (leider) was zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (2. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> kann dir maxxis highroller in 2.5 und 2.35 spenden, sowie einen advantage in 2.4
> ansonsten hab ich hauptsächlich nur altes zeug



Danke, Danke aber ich lasse mir von Felix gleich noch "Racing Ralph 2.1" aufziehen.

Altes Zeug ist ja prinzipiell nicht schlecht, nur bei dem jetzigem Bikeprojekt bin ich ziemlich eitel.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. November 2009)

Die Titan-Salsas sind heute angekommen und wiegen tatsächlich 83g.


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

was hast du schaltungstechnisch vor? optisch fänd ich ja ne xo schaltung mit triggern am passendsten. xtr umwerfer dazu. kette dura ace, kassette xt.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. November 2009)

Das ist noch was hin aber ich glaube das wird alles der Performance wegen XTR werden.

Habe übrings (leider) jetzt erst gesehen das es meine Schnellspanner in einigen Shops auch als gemischtes Federgabelset gibt. Jetzt ist es auch egal und downhill fahren habe ich eh nicht vor.


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

wobei xo nicht schlechter schaltet. mir gefällt das gefräse an der xo. xtr ist da ja schon irgendwie "langweilig". oder du holst xtr schalthebel und baust ein tiso schaltwerk dran. edel und leicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Habe übrings (leider) jetzt erst gesehen das es meine Schnellspanner in einigen Shops auch als gemischtes Federgabelset gibt. Jetzt ist es auch egal und downhill fahren habe ich eh nicht vor.



d.h. du dürftest den titanspanner mit ner starrgabel fahren?

wo is denn da der sinn? bei ner starrgabel sind doch die belastungen höher, als bei ner federgabel...?!


----------



## Sascha123 (3. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wo is denn da der sinn? bei ner starrgabel sind doch die belastungen höher, als bei ner federgabel...?!



Das glaube ich nicht. Durch das Aus- und Einfedern wirken zusätzliche Kräfte. Zudem wird man mit einer Federgabel eher heftigere Strecken als ohne fahren.

Ich glaub ich schick die Teile jetzt doch zurück. Irgendwie habe ich beim Thema Sicherheit nun kein gutes Gefühl mehr. Da der LRS noch etwas braucht, habe ich ja keinen Stress und auch noch einen alten XT-Satz hier rumzuliegen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. November 2009)

Zudem wird man mit einer Federgabel eher heftigere Strecken als ohne fahren.

Das glaube ich nicht umbedingt. Aber Du warst ja beim GT Treffen nicht dabei. Es geht auch ohne Federgabel richtig schnell bergab, auch stark verblockte Strecken


----------



## aggressor2 (3. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Durch das Aus- und Einfedern wirken zusätzliche Kräfte. Zudem wird man mit einer Federgabel eher heftigere Strecken als ohne fahren.
> 
> Ich glaub ich schick die Teile jetzt doch zurück. Irgendwie habe ich beim Thema Sicherheit nun kein gutes Gefühl mehr. Da der LRS noch etwas braucht, habe ich ja keinen Stress und auch noch einen alten XT-Satz hier rumzuliegen.



ja was soll denn bei salsa titanschnellspannern anders sein, als bei titanschnellspannern, die für federgabeln freigegeben sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (3. November 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Zudem wird man mit einer Federgabel eher heftigere Strecken als ohne fahren.
> 
> Das glaube ich nicht umbedingt. Aber Du warst ja beim GT Treffen nicht dabei. Es geht auch ohne Federgabel richtig schnell bergab, auch stark verblockte Strecken



Vom Grundsatz bleibe ich bei der Aussage, sonst bräuchten wir ja keine Federgabeln und würden uns mit Freude die Handgelenke ruinieren. Das es sich auch ohne Federung gut und teilweise sogar besser fahren kann is mir auch klar.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ja was soll denn bei salsa titanschnellspannern anders sein, als bei titanschnellspannern, die für federgabeln freigegeben sind?



Das ist eine gute Frage. 
Die federgabeltauglichen Tune-Teile sind z.T. erheblich leichter.

Aber wie gesagt alleine das Salsa das direkt auf die Verpackung druckt macht nachdenklich und nicht 100%ig glücklich.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. November 2009)

ich würd die dinger auch mit federgabel fahrn...
wenn ich denn ein rad mit eben sowas hätte...


----------



## zaskar-le (3. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt alleine das Salsa das direkt auf die Verpackung druckt macht nachdenklich und nicht 100%ig glücklich.



Oha, das steht tatsächlich auf der Verpackung? Dann machst Du es richtig, schicke die Volltitanen zurück und bestell' Dir ein Kombiset, müsste doch eigentlich für Dich kostenneutral sind. Entsprechend Produkthaftung sind die Hersteller natürlich vorsichtig, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass an solchen Sachen oft auch etwas dran ist. Wenn Salsa dann noch das federgabelgeeignete Gegenstück im Sortiment hat, sollten sich doch eigentlich alle weiteren Diskussionen erübrigen, oder nicht?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sascha123 (3. November 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Oha, das steht tatsächlich auf der Verpackung?



Ja,
Titanium Set = ... only for road or rigid bikes ...
Steel Set= ... Federgabeln ...

(... oder so ähnlich, hab den Karton schon wieder verschlossen)

Da es wie von dir angemerkt keine Zusatzkosten gibt, wird neu bestellt und das Thema ist durch.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

kauf dir halt andere. ich bin mit heylight spannachsen aus titan am rad gefahren ( 37gr ). über jahre hinweg nie probleme, weder starr noch gefedert. die halten schon. wenn sie salsa nicht freigibt ist das ihr ding aber es gibt deutlich leichtere die halten ohne probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (4. November 2009)

Wegen ein paar Gramm Ersparnis muss man doch kein Risiko eingehen und sei es meiner Meinung nach auch recht gering. Sascha hat sich entschieden, da muss man doch jetzt keine Endlosdiskussion draus machen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## moitrich (8. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> ... Da der LRS noch etwas braucht, ....



Wie lang braucht Felix ca. dafür?


----------



## Sascha123 (8. November 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Wie lang braucht Felix ca. dafür?



Wenn hier einer ungeduldig wird, dann ich.

Je nach Lieferbarkeit der Komponenten mindestens 2 Wochen.


----------



## Sascha123 (20. November 2009)

Der LRS zieht sich noch etwas hin, denn es liegt alles bis auf die Naben bereit.

Mittlerweile habe ich einige Kleinigkeiten organisiert:
-XTR-Kassette
-Nokon-Züge in silber
 [FONT="]- Magura Stahlflex Leitungskit für HS33[/FONT] 

Desweitern bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Paar hochwertiger Bärentatzen. Gibt es überhaut noch welche, die an die alten XT-Modelle rankommen? Für Hinweise bin ich wie immer dankbar!

Da ich das Bike nicht quälen will, möchte ich ganz bewusst alltagstaugliche Pedale haben.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (21. November 2009)

Irgendwo, ich glaube im Leichtbaubasar, hat einer letztes Steinbach Bärentazen angeboten. Die wären sicher genau dein Ding, silber mit Titanachse, ~200g und für 60 Euro.

Musst mal schauen obs die noch gibt


----------



## gtbiker (21. November 2009)

Odyssey Shark Bite


----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Irgendwo, ich glaube im Leichtbaubasar, hat einer letztes Steinbach Bärentazen angeboten. Die wären sicher genau dein Ding, silber mit Titanachse, ~200g und für 60 Euro.
> 
> Musst mal schauen obs die noch gibt



war im classic basar.


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. November 2009)

Die Shimano DX sind recht beliebt bei Leuten die ohne Klick fahren.. sind keine Leichtgewichte,aber robust, haltbar & griffig.. 
Habe 2 Paare im Einsatz..


----------



## Sascha123 (21. November 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Odyssey Shark Bite






xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Irgendwo, ich glaube im Leichtbaubasar, hat einer letztes Steinbach Bärentazen angeboten. Die wären sicher genau dein Ding, silber mit Titanachse, ~200g und für 60 Euro.
> 
> Musst mal schauen obs die noch gibt



Die Pedale interessieren mich wirklich. Die gibts ja sogar noch regulär zu kaufen. Danke!



DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Die Shimano DX sind recht beliebt bei Leuten die ohne Klick fahren.. sind keine Leichtgewichte,aber robust, haltbar & griffig..
> Habe 2 Paare im Einsatz..



Die hatte ich auch an meinen alten Klein. Waren nicht schlecht sind mir aber einen Zacken zu klobig für das jetzige Bike.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Die Pedale interessieren mich wirklich. Die gibts ja sogar noch regulär zu kaufen. Danke!



da is der thread: klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (21. November 2009)

Danke. Habe mal per PN angefragt.

Wenn es sie silbernen sind und preislich noch etwas geht, dann nehme ich sie auch.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. November 2009)

Diese sind zwar schwerer, haben aber einen super Gripp
http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/pedals.php


----------



## Beaufighter (21. November 2009)

Mir gefallen die Xpedo Plattform-Pedale ja sehr.


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

wie wärs mit exustar:

http://www.exustar.com/pc960ti.php

die gibts recht günstig in der bucht


----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

das beste an dem rad wären klickies. vorzugsweise xtr.

klassische käfigpedale mögen schleichen, aber plattformpedalklötze an dem rad, wie ich es mir vorstelle...:kotz:


----------



## Sascha123 (21. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen.

Ich habe soeben die Steinbach Bärentazen hier im Forum gekauft.

Klickies kommen an mein im Zulauf befindliches GT. Aber das ist noch geheim.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

gut


----------



## xtcnrsteam (22. November 2009)

Klasse!


----------



## Sascha123 (22. November 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Klasse!



Ja, dank dir nochmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (25. November 2009)

Gibt es schon was neues?

Bin schon ganz gespannt. Wann gibt es wieder Bilder?

Alex


----------



## Sascha123 (25. November 2009)

Abend,

beim LRS fehlt nur noch die Hinterradnabe. Die kommt aber jetzt per Express aus USA.
Ansonsten türmen sich schon die Berge mit weiteren Bauteilen. ;-)

Ich hoffe nächste Woche geht's hier weiter.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sascha123 (28. November 2009)

Da es sich mit dem LRS noch etwas hinzieht, gibt mal eine Vorschau was noch verbaut wird:




























Dazu kommt noch ne weiße Maguara HS33 + der XTR-Umwerfer. Dann wirds zusammengebaut und ich bin glücklich.

Eins weiß ich jedoch heute schon: Einen derartig aufwendigen Aufbau wird es von mir garantiert nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist auch die weiße Magura HS33 und der XTR-Umwerfer da.  

Wenn der LRS nun hoffentlich bald kommt, wird es komplett montiert. Dann hängt es auch pünktlich zur Bescherung neben dem Baum.


----------



## divergent! (10. Dezember 2009)

gibts nicht mal bilder vom zwischenstand?

wär schön den ganzen spaß mal zu sehen!


----------



## Sascha123 (10. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> gibts nicht mal bilder vom zwischenstand?
> 
> wär schön den ganzen spaß mal zu sehen!



Was soll ich den ablichten? 
Hier liegt ein kompletter Berg mit Bauteilen.

Sobald der LRS da ist wird es fertiggestellt.
Mittlerweile warte ich ja schon 5 Wochen aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Dezember 2009)

ja genau...deinen haufen mit ersatzteilen....das wär doch was


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Dezember 2009)

Heute habe ich mal mein Bikezimmer langsam in Angriff genommen. Einige Stellen sind noch frisch gestrichen.

Ach ja, gemäß Felix sind alle LRS-Bauteile nun da und das Zaskar kann vielleicht am Wochenende schon etwas "rollen". Die Fertigstellung folgt dann ein paar Tage später.


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2009)

wandhalter die nicht zu gt rahmen passen....schöner mist.

dein aufbau sieht aber gut aus, wobei er mir zu silbrig ist. aber freu mich schon auf den lrs. mal sehen wie es dann da steht.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Dezember 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


>



der lenker is aber schon heftig breit


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2009)

siehste das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.

vielleicht wirds ja doch ein cruiser mit fetten 2.5er flammenreifen


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Dezember 2009)

oder mit ner alten plane ein gleitschirm...


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2009)

stimmt...oder lenkdrachen?


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Dezember 2009)

dafür könnte der rahmen etwas zu schwer sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2009)

ich bin ja kein carbon hasser (fahre ja selber genug ) aber ein carbon rahmen auf dem zaskar steht und der noch neben DEM zaskar haengt... der muss doch vor scham auseinanderfallen 

aber schick sind/werden sie beide!


----------



## Sascha123 (17. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich passen die Wandhalter nicht perfekt zu den GTs aber einen Pedalenwandhalter wollte ich auf keinen Fall. Ich hatte sogar so stark Angst um die Rahmen, dass ich im Baumarkt extra eine Rohrisolierung für die Halter gekauft habe. 

Der silberne Lenker ist einfach nur genial und wird erst nach dem Bestücken gekürzt oder wie läuft das bei euch .

Zum Thema "Lenkdrachen" ist bereits Teil 2 in Arbeit.







Man kann über das Modell streiten aber es wird von mir 2010 beim  "Pro" alles mögliche noch durch Carbon ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (17. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich bin ja kein carbon hasser (fahre ja selber genug ) aber ein carbon rahmen auf dem zaskar steht und der noch neben DEM zaskar haengt... der muss doch vor scham auseinanderfallen



Husch Husch mit dir ins Classic-Forum, da könnt ihr gemeinsam ein Gebet für meine verwirrte Seele sprechen.


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Der silberne Lenker ist einfach nur genial und wird erst nach dem Bestücken gekürzt oder wie läuft das bei euch .



ja ich kürze erst. wenn schalter dann max 58cm...bei ssp zw 52-54cm.

is aber auch wurscht. nur doof daß dein rad jetzt fertig wird wo das wetter mal so gar nicht spaß macht


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2009)

ich denk du weist wie es gemeint war


----------



## Sascha123 (17. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich denk du weist wie es gemeint war



Selbstverständlich


Der gute Felix hat meinen LRS nun fertig und bereits abgelichtet.

Guckst du hier


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Dezember 2009)

sehr schön!


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Dezember 2009)

So hängt meins anner Wand.. Sorry für die schlechte Quali,aber das Bild soll nur den Halter zeigen.. 
Und das Rad ist nicht fertig!


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Dezember 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> So hängt meins anner Wand.. Sorry für die schlechte Quali,aber das Bild soll nur den Halter zeigen..
> Und das Rad ist nicht fertig!



Hängt da ein Fernseher? Wohnzimmer

Ich glaube es wird ein neuer Thread nötig: 

*"Hängt sie höher, GT-Gemälde" *oder  *
"Ich kann nicht ohne, GTs privat"*


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

ich frag mich nur welche deckenhöhe er hat. wie holst du das rad wieder runter wenn du fahren willst? trittleiter?

zum thema gt´s privat hätte ich auch was.....mein kleiner radladen





@sascha: ist der lrs jetzt schun unterwegs zu dir? ist echt schick geworden. hoffe der knättert ordentlich.


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Dezember 2009)

Nettes Bikezimmer

Ja, der LRS ist unterwegs und kommt heute oder eher morgen an.

Allerdings muss ich auf die Endmontage nun doch bis zum 04.01. warten heulaber das ist jetzt auch nicht mehr so schlimm. Bei dem Wetter (derzeit 0 Grad)fahren ja nur Irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

warten ist aber grausam. ich warte ja auch schon seit 4 wochen auf meine gabel fürs rts. der verkäufer meinte es dauert 4-6 wochen

fahren...oh ja ich war grad draussen. ohne schuhheizung und meine knochen waren tod.


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Dezember 2009)

Gerade doch noch angekommen:











Bikebilder folgen ...


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt reichts aber.


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Dezember 2009)

Endmontage 1 Januarwoche 2010.








Bis dahin gibt es keine weiteren News mehr hier zu sehen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde bei den Lenker doch durchsichtige Griffe nehmen.
Ansonsten bisher sehr schick.


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

wie du hast alle teile und kannst die ruhigen gewissens einfach so liegen lassen?....respekt. bei mir wär da cd einlegen und basteln angesagt. essen,trinken alles nebensächlich.

aber so langsam siehts nach rad aus. wobei ich nach wie vor der meinung bin daß da ne schwarze sattelklemme dran gehört. aber sonst siehts schon sehr edel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2009)

hmm das wird geil!


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Dezember 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich würde bei den Lenker doch durchsichtige Griffe nehmen.



Habe ich auch schon überlegt aber das macht mir die "Schwarz/Weiß-Optik" kaputt. Aber vielleicht kommt es doch noch nach der Fertigstellung?



divergent! schrieb:


> wie du hast alle teile und kannst die ruhigen gewissens einfach so liegen lassen?....respekt. bei mir wär da cd einlegen und basteln angesagt. essen,trinken alles nebensächlich.



Das ist keine Frage des Wollens. Die HS33+ Stahlleitung friemelt mir mein Händler ran. Da habe ich keinen Bock auf Experimente. Bevor ich mich also ärgere oder Mist baue, warte ich lieber noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## gt-kolli (18. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes GT, so was ähnliches hab ich auch in Planung mit meinen GT Zaskar 20th Anniversary
Gleicher Sattel, FOX 32 F100 weis, Syncros vorbau weis, 
Syncros Stütze und Lenker Carbon, weise Griff, Sram XO nugget Schaltung...., Crank Brothers Cobald Laufräder schwarz,  Crank Brothers COBALT SL, Cobald TI Isis, 
Formula One Bremse schwarz/chrom. 
Teile sind schon da muß nur noch zu sammen geschraubt werden. 
Gruß aus dem Schwarze Wald
gt-kolli


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

du hast aber auch sehr feines zeug auf lager....monn oh mann


----------



## gt-kolli (18. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> du hast aber auch sehr feines zeug auf lager....monn oh mann



bin ein GT-Feinschmecker


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Dezember 2009)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> bin ein GT-Feinschmecker



Liest sich wirklich gut, die Teileliste. Bin schon auf den Thread gespannt.

Mir persönlich reicht es fürs Erste, denn im Nachhinein betrachtet verschlingt so ein Aufbau viel Zeit und Kohle. Ich hätte am Anfang nie gedacht, dass meine Carbon-Kiste dagegen ein "Mega-Schnäppchen" war.

Es gibt DEMNÄCHST nur noch Feintuning und einzelne Austauschaktionen. Absoluter Komplettaufbau brauch ich nicht mehr.


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

aber du hast dir einen traum verwirklicht und nur das zählt. dann hängt man an sowas auch viel mehr als an schnöden anderen kram der an jeder ecke zu sehen ist. egal ob der aufbau nun teuer oder günstig war.


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber du hast dir einen traum verwirklicht und nur das zählt. dann hängt man an sowas auch viel mehr als an schnöden anderen kram der an jeder ecke zu sehen ist. egal ob der aufbau nun teuer oder günstig war.



100%


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Dezember 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Hängt da ein Fernseher? Wohnzimmer
> 
> Ich glaube es wird ein neuer Thread nötig:
> 
> ...




Joar,das hängt über der Glotze.. Die Wände sind etwas höher im Wohnzimmer.  
Reicht so gar für 2 Bikes.. 
Damit meine beiden Baustellen immer griffbereit sind. 




Dein Zassi gefällt mir auch sehr gut,obwohl ich ältere Rahmen mit aktuellen Teilen net so mag wird das ein schönes Rad.


----------



## Sascha123 (19. Dezember 2009)

Das nenne ich mal Wohnungsdesgin.

Bei mir hätte allerdings jemand etwas gegen eine derart ausgeprägte Bikeliebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Dezember 2009)

Zum Glück habe ich keine Bilder meiner Junggesellenbude zur Hand.. 

Zwei Räder an der Wand wurden mir mehr oder weniger angeboten.
Ein Fahrradzimmer ist in HH leider nicht bezahlbar.. Wäre aber nen Traum. 
Nun kommt allerdings erstmal ne Wohnung mit Kinderzimmer..


----------



## wildermarkus (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mein Zaskar LE total vernachlässigt 

Schöne sachen die ihr hier macht


----------



## Sascha123 (26. Dezember 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Zaskar LE total vernachlässigt



Na dann leg mal wieder los.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Januar 2010)

Bike wurde gerade zur Endmontage abgegeben. Finale Bilder folgen noch diese Woche ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2010)

abgegeben??? nix selber schrauben? DAS koennte ich net...


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> abgegeben??? nix selber schrauben? DAS koennte ich net...



Tja leider... "Sesselfurzer halt" ...

0815-Sachen mach ich aber schon selber nur bei mechanischem Kram ist mir "Lehrgeld zahlen" mangels ausgeprägtem Talent einfach zu teuer.

Oh mein Gott, das war ja hier schon ein Outing.


----------



## burschilan (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn es Dich beruhigt, ich mache die Montage alleine bis es an die Einstellung geht. Dann gehe ich lieber zum Schrauber meines Vertrauens, der macht es dann in einer halben Stunde und ich bin zufrieden anstatt frustriert!


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Januar 2010)

burschilan schrieb:


> Wenn es Dich beruhigt, ich mache die Montage alleine bis es an die Einstellung geht. Dann gehe ich lieber zum Schrauber meines Vertrauens, der macht es dann in einer halben Stunde und ich bin zufrieden anstatt frustriert!



Das zweite Outing. Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Januar 2010)

...und gleich der Dritte hinterher. 

Steuersatz- und Tretlagerarbeiten lasse ich grundsätzlich nur vom ausgebildeten Fachmann machen. Wenn ich z.B. beim Tretlager nachfräsen einen Fehler machen würde, könnte ich mir das wohl nie verzeihen. Auch Gewinde nachschneiden bei alten Gabeln liegt mir nicht so. So freuen sich gleich zwei: der Händler (der verkauft mir ja schließlich keinen alten Ramsch mehr und würde mich sonst wohl nie sehen) über meine sporadischen Besuche, und ich mich über einen netten Plausch mit Radsportbegeisterten während der Wartezeit. Man muss auch nicht alles selbst können, meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (4. Januar 2010)

ja bei gewindeschneiden bin ich auch auf den fachmann angewiesen. liegt aber eher am fehlenden wekzeug / werkbank.

alles in allem ist es aber kein ding. sind ja auch nur menschen die es durch mehrmaliges üben können.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2010)

ich musste in 15jahren nie ein gewinde nachschneiden 
aber ich mach ja sogar (bis auf meine lefties) den gabel service selber


----------



## Scottbiker68 (5. Januar 2010)

Also zb Tretlagergewindeschneiden lasse ich machen mangels passendem Schneidwerkzeug.Ansonsten ist meine Werkzeugsammlung nach mittlerweile 16 Jahren so angewachsen das die ganze Schrauberei in Eigenregie erfolgt.Das Werkeln macht doch ein Großteil des Hobbys MTB neben dem Fahren aus.


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Januar 2010)

Doch noch nich perfekt ....

1. Bremskabel Vorderrad noch zu lang
2. Nokon-Züge am "Remote-Kabel" feheln
3. Noch keine Magura Adapter am Oberrohr

.. dennoch gerade mal auf die schnelle eher bescheidenen Bilder in der "Dunkelkammer gemacht". Die finale Bike-Version kommt dann wohl erst nächst Woche mit vernünftigen Bildern...


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Januar 2010)

Ach ja die "schwere Sau" wiegt 10,3 Kg.


----------



## gtbiker (7. Januar 2010)

Schöne "schwere Sau"  Sieht nach einem soliden Touren und Marathonbike aus!

Ein paar Bemerkungen (nicht übelnehmen, sind nur meine Gedanken):
- Bremsleitung vorne und (!) hinten kürzen
- Nokons vorne auch über kreuz legen (also auf der anderen Seite jeweils in die Gegenhalter), dann laufen auch die Brems- und Schaltaußenhüllen mehr oder minder parallel und es entwirrt ein wenig den Kabelsalat
- Pushloc (oder wie auch imer das Ding nun heißt) weglassen, wenn nicht unbedingt notwendig
- Bremsleitung am Oberrohr gescheit machen, Kabelbinder weg.
- Lenker gegen Flatbar (oder sanften Riser) mit 25,4er Klemmung tauschen
- XLC Kettenstrebenschutz gegen einen ohne Logo austauschen oder wenigstens rumdrehen.

Alle anderen Dinge (Reifen entlabeln, Felgenaufkleber weg, gelbe Aufkleber auf den Stahlflex weg, rote Rädchen an den Bremhebel schwärzen und den Druckübermittlerleitungsbogen an den Maguras wieder aus schwarzer Plasteleitung machen und noch weitere Kleindinge) sind dann doch zu speziell....wie gesagt, nicht übelnehmen, ist ja schließlich dein Bike nach deinem Geschmack! Top Ding hast du da gebaut! 
Kurzer Fahrbericht bezüglich Einbauhöhe der SID würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2010)

Bis auf das SW alles XTR?


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Januar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Schöne "schwere Sau"  Sieht nach einem soliden Touren und Marathonbike aus!
> 
> Ein paar Bemerkungen (nicht übelnehmen, sind nur meine Gedanken):
> - Bremsleitung vorne und (!) hinten kürzen
> ...



Nokons über kreuz = YES
Leitungen kürzen = YES
Kabelbinder weg = YES
Gelbe Stahlflex-Logos weg = Vielleicht
Pushloc weg = NO, den datt Ding finde ich sinnvoll.

Fahrbericht der SID muss noch warten, denn hier ist momentan Polargebiet.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Bis auf das SW alles XTR?



Es ist alles XTR auch das SW, wenn du damit das Schaltwerk meinst.


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Januar 2010)

sehr schick das Zassi

Geil finde ich den Carbonschaft in dem Vorbau

aber Flatbar mit 25.4 Klemmung und V-Brakes würden dem Rad noch besser 

stehen


----------



## muttipullover (7. Januar 2010)

Sorry, aber ich finde es ganz schrecklich.
Manchmal ist weniger wirklich mehr. Es sieht einfach viel zu überladen aus und ist trotz der 
hochwertigen Komponenten nicht besonders leicht. Mein Zassi in der letzten Konfiguration wog auch 10,3 kg.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## burschilan (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde es schick. Mein Aufbau ist ja ähnlich nur habe ich noch einige XT-Parts verbaut anstatt XTR und komme dank der V-brakes auf momentan 10,2kg. 
Also ist das Gewicht von beiden Bikes in Ordnung!
Da ist bei meinem aber noch Luft und wird im laufe diesen Jahres noch verändert. Aber erstmal soll es fahren wenn die Ausentemperaturen mehr in richtung 0°C und darüber steigt.


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Januar 2010)

Das Bike ist bekanntlich kein Leichtbaurad und hat mit der Magura und Federgabel halt ein paar Gramm mehr.
Nur mal zur Gewichtsinfo: Das serienmäßige GT Zaskar Carbon Pro liegt auf identischem Level. Da bekommt die "alte Dame" samt Komponenten ein anderes Gesicht.
Mir geht es bei dem Bike neben der Optik besonders um die Haltbarkeit aller Komponenten.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Januar 2010)

also nen stück weit bin ich schon enttäuscht...
aber is schonmal gut, dass du den buslenker nich frontal photografiert hast

es wirkt überladen.
zu viel bling bling für mich.
mit mehr sattelüberhöhung und schlankerem lenker fänd ichs schonmal besser, aber ob du dann damit klarkommst...


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> also nen stück weit bin ich schon enttäuscht...
> aber is schonmal gut, dass du den buslenker nich frontal photografiert hast
> 
> es wirkt überladen.
> ...



Der Lenker ist bereits 10cm gekürzt worden und hat momentan 66cm.
Die ersten Anmerkungen von gtbiker habe ich gerade übernommen:
Magura Logos von Stahlflex sind weg und die Mavic Aufkleber vom LRS. Sieht wirklich besser aus!

Der Rest kommt die Tage und bei entsprechenden Bildern sieht's wieder ganz anders aus!


----------



## divergent! (8. Januar 2010)

technisch top aber ich bin nach wie vor der meinung daß schwarzer vorbau und schwarze stütze das ganze edler machen. ist mir einfach zu silbern.

aber insegesamt echt fein.


----------



## burschilan (8. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist bereits 10cm gekürzt worden und hat momentan 66cm.
> Die ersten Anmerkungen von gtbiker habe ich gerade übernommen:
> Magura Logos von Stahlflex sind weg und die Mavic Aufkleber vom LRS. Sieht wirklich besser aus!
> 
> Der Rest kommt die Tage und bei entsprechenden Bildern sieht's wieder ganz anders aus!



Moin Sascha,
wir sollten im frühjahr mal ein GT-Rheinland-Treffen durchführen, Du wohnst ja ca 40km von mir weg, da sollte doch was zu schaffen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (8. Januar 2010)

burschilan schrieb:


> Moin Sascha,
> wir sollten im frühjahr mal ein GT-Rheinland-Treffen durchführen, Du wohnst ja ca 40km von mir weg, da sollte doch was zu schaffen sein.



Ja, sehr gerne. Sollten wir ernsthaft im Hinterkopf behalten, ich wollte z.B. schon immer mal das Siebengebirge auf dem Zweirad erkunden. 


Weitere Anmerkung zu Bike:

Habe eben bei der hinteren Magura-Leitung festgestellt, dass diese bei vollem Lenkereinschlag schon ziemlich passend ist. Da wird wohl das Kürzen leider ausfallen müssen, sonst reiße ich mir im Extremfall die Leitung ab.


----------



## Al-Capone (8. Januar 2010)

Aus welchem Jahr ist denn die SID Gabel?


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Januar 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Aus welchem Jahr ist denn die SID Gabel?



Da habe ich lange für suchen müssen um noch ein neues Modell zu finden: 

Es müsste eine 2007er sein. Die letzte Serie, die man noch offiziell auf 63mm traveln konnte.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Nokons über kreuz = YES
> Leitungen kürzen = YES
> Kabelbinder weg = YES
> Gelbe Stahlflex-Logos weg = Vielleicht
> ...




Stimmt, wenn man nicht genau hinschaut könnte man meinen das das Schaltwerk ein SLX wäre.


----------



## Al-Capone (8. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Da habe ich lange für suchen müssen um noch ein neues Modell zu finden:
> 
> Es müsste eine 2007er sein. Die letzte Serie, die man noch offiziell auf 63mm traveln konnte.



Und was hat sowas noch gekostet?Gefällt mir auch die Gabel


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Januar 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Und was hat sowas noch gekostet?Gefällt mir auch die Gabel



In der Bucht wird die gelegentlich mal für 999 als Neuware angeboten.
Ich selbst habe sie von einem "kleinen Händler" für 580 gekauft. Immer noch viel ist aber auch ne WC-Version.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Da habe ich lange für suchen müssen um noch ein neues Modell zu finden:
> 
> Es müsste eine 2007er sein. Die letzte Serie, die man noch offiziell auf 63mm traveln konnte.



Mit der 2009er SID an meinem Rad (allerdings die Race) ging das auch noch:





Gruss
Jens


----------



## Al-Capone (8. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> In der Bucht wird die gelegentlich mal für 999 als Neuware angeboten.
> Ich selbst habe sie von einem "kleinen Händler" für 580 gekauft. Immer noch viel ist aber auch ne WC-Version.



stolzer Preis


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit der 2009er SID an meinem Rad (allerdings die Race) ging das auch noch:
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



Unklar ausgedrückt. Ich meinte die letze WC-Version. Ab 2008 gab es nur noch 80mm+100mm ohne (offizielle) 63mm-Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich liste mal in der nächsten Zeit die kleinen Steps auf, bevor ich neue Bilder poste

*Aktuelle Veränderung:*

-Aufkleber am LRS entfernt
-Magura-Logos von Stahlflex entfernt
-Chainsuck-Schutz wurde von Beschriftung befreit (Danke lieber Nagellackentferner.)
-Getränkerhalter wieder demontiert

... Rest folgt


----------



## Sascha123 (9. Januar 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> stolzer Preis



Wenn du kein Pushloc brauchst wäre das ein Schnäppchen.
Kommt zwar noch Versand + Zoll dazu müsste um die 500 kommen.

klick


----------



## Al-Capone (9. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Pushloc brauchst wäre das ein Schnäppchen.
> Kommt zwar noch Versand + Zoll dazu müsste um die 500 kommen.
> 
> klick




zu spät gesehen....
Zoll?
Lasse alles an Adresse in USA senden.Zoll zahle ich nur ganz wenig dann wenn das von der Adresse kommt.


----------



## Sascha123 (15. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> *Aktuelle Veränderung:*
> 
> -Aufkleber am LRS entfernt
> -Magura-Logos von Stahlflex entfernt
> ...



-Mittlerweile ist die weiße HS33 inklusive aller Komponenten komplett entlabelt und die "roten Rädchen" sind nun black.

-Rotes Logo auf Gabelkrone ist weg.

-Lenkerenden "odi" sind nun ebenfalls black.

Habe momentan wenig Zeit aber es gefällt mir immer besser ...


----------



## gtbiker (15. Januar 2010)

Bilder bitte!


----------



## Sascha123 (15. Januar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Bilder bitte!



Leider erst nächste Woche. Die Halterungen für die Magura-Leitung sind nämlich noch nicht da. Vorher gibts sonst nur wieder Gemeckere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (16. Januar 2010)

Die Leitungsführungen (Adapter) für die Magura sind heute angekommen. 

Am unteren Teil des Oberrohrs sind bekanntlich zwei angeschweißte  Führungen vorhanden. An der ersten passt der Adapter perfekt. Die zweite (hintere) Führung ist jedoch problematisch. Sie ist ein komplett geschlossener Kreis und es fehlt ca. 1mm um den Adapter reinzubekommen.

Hat schon jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt? Wenn ja, wie und womit feile ich das Teil am besten nach?


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Januar 2010)

Problem gelöst. 

Man nehme eine Rundfeile und zerbreche diese in kleine Teile. Danach darf man dann mit einem zerlegten "Teilchen" ewig per Hand feilen und muss ständig auf der Hut sein den Rahmen nicht zu beschädigen.

Wenn die Leitungen ihre optimale Länge haben, dann werden die Adapter zusätzlich noch eingeklebt. Auf das die Dinger nie wieder bewegt werden müssen. V-Brakes wird Rahmen eh nie wieder sehen. Amen!


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Auf das die Dinger nie wieder bewegt werden müssen. V-Brakes wird Rahmen eh nie wieder sehen. Amen!



oha...sicher?


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> oha...sicher?



Ganz sicher.

Selbst '98 hatte ich schon eine Magura am MTB. Für ein Leichtbauprojekt ist der Rahmen mit seinen 1,7Kg eh zu schwer. deshalb gleich die "Sorglosbremse". Die funzt in 10 Jahren auch noch perfekt.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Januar 2010)

na dann is ok


----------



## eddy 1 (16. Januar 2010)

bevor ich am Rahmen rumfeile (vor allem an nem schönen) 

feile ich lieber an dem Anbauteil


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> bevor ich am Rahmen rumfeile (vor allem an nem schönen)
> 
> feile ich lieber an dem Anbauteil



Wenn das jeweils geht, bin ich auch bei dir!
Am Adapter ging aber mangels Toleranz nichts mehr.
Der Rahmen selbst ist:

a. weiterhin uneingeschränkt nutzbar
b. es wird ja niemand in die Leitungsführung sehen


----------



## Sascha123 (19. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ich liste mal in der nächsten Zeit die kleinen Steps auf, bevor ich neue Bilder poste
> 
> *Aktuelle Veränderung:*
> 
> ...



Seit heute zusätzlich:

-Lenker erneut gekürzt (1. Kürzung= 10cm; 2 .Kürzung = 4cm)
-Pushloc richtig montiert rolleyes, Leitung gekürzt+eigener Nokon-Zug
-Bremsleitungen etwas gekürzt
-Magura-Leitungsführungen verbaut und Schrauben eingeklebt

Jetzt wird die Kiste noch mal poliert und dann kommen Schutzfolien von "Hein Gericke" unter den Rahmen und an ein paar gefährdete Stellen.

Ich warte nur noch auf eine "optische Feinheit" (wird noch geliefert), dann gibts hier die endültigen Bilder.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> -Lenker erneut gekürzt (1. Kürzung= 10cm; 2 .Kürzung = 4cm)



wo sind wir dann? 590? klingt ja fast normal
bin auf die bilder gespannt.


----------



## Sascha123 (19. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wo sind wir dann? 590? klingt ja fast normal
> bin auf die bilder gespannt.



Wir sind dann bei 620. 

Ach ja; die Yeti-Griffe haben mich doch genervt. Jetzt habe ich mir mal die GT-Griffe vom "Carbon-Zassi" geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (30. Januar 2010)

So das Bike ist zu 99,9% fertig. 

Ich bekomme demnächst lediglich noch einen Satz selbst gebastelte Decals für die Federgabel (weißer Hintergrund + schwarze Beschriftung: "SID"). Den will ich über die rote Version kleben. Mal schaun wie es aussieht ...

Ansonsten ist das Bike hier in der Snowmobil-Version abgelichtet. Die "Deko-Reifen" habe ich mir hier im Forum sehr günstig besorgt. Ansonsten hätte ich sie nicht und ob die jemals von mir gefahren werden sei mal dahingestellt. Sehen halt gut aus. 

Weitere Bilder gibt es im Album.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Januar 2010)

stimmig, aber nich umbedingt mein geschmack.


----------



## divergent! (31. Januar 2010)

also ich muss sagen mit den weißen reifen find ich sogar richtig gut.

würde zwar nach wie vor ne schwarze sattelstützenklemme dran machen aber die reifen lassen das ganze teil richtig schön strahlen.

gefällt


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir ganz gut!  Ist echt mal was anderes. Mich würde mal ein Bild mit schwarzen Reifen oder Skinwalls interessieren, denn die Reifen sind mir etwas zu viel.


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Blumen

Natürlich kommen die schwarzen RR zum Fahren drauf. Entsprechende Bilder kommen irgendwann die Tage ....


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2010)

Ich finds geil!


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich finds auch schick, allerdings wäre das die Kurbel meiner Wahl:



Dazu dann doch eine schwarze Sattelkemme und zum fahren (wie Du es ja vorhast), schwarze Reifen.

Der Lenker ist wirklich sehr schön, ich hätte ihn wahrscheinlich nicht gekürzt.


----------



## Beaufighter (31. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöner Aufbau, mir fast schon ein wenig zuviel poliertes. Die Pedale finde ich sehr sehr schick  Eleganter Eisbär


----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2010)

gefällt mir, da stimmig und endlich mal was anderes 

ABER

du solltest unbedingt mal deine bremshebelergonomie überdenken. und schade um den geilen lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Januar 2010)

Mir gefällt das Rad auch sehr gut..
Der Lenker ist net so mein Ding,aber das holen die gecleanten Bremshebel wieder raus.. 
Und wenn die Sid andere Decals bekommt ist es perfekt..


----------



## eddy 1 (31. Januar 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> gefällt mir, da stimmig und endlich mal was anderes
> 
> ABER
> 
> du solltest unbedingt mal deine bremshebelergonomie überdenken. und schade um den geilen lenker...




zu spät 

Lenker zu kurz


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Januar 2010)

Auch mir gefällt es mit den weißen Reifen besser als vorher, auch wenn ich einige Teile im Aufbau nicht so mag.

Was spricht dagegen, die weißen Reifen auch zu fahren? Fahren die Teile sich so schlecht? Ich fahre mein Shock-a-Billy auch mit cremefarbenen Panaracers, und mir ist's wurscht, dass sich der hartnäckige Dreck an den Reifen festsetzt. Den groben wirst Du auch an Deinen weißen sicher gut abbekommen, so dass der Grundcharakter der Reifen erhalten bleibt. Ist doch kein Rad für die Wand, oder?


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die weißen Geax auch im Einsatz und muß sagen das der supper Roll und ordentlich Grip hat. Und was die verschmutzungen angeht, einmal durch ne Pfütze und schon ist er wieder weiß.


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Januar 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> gefällt mir, da stimmig und endlich mal was anderes
> 
> ABER
> 
> du solltest unbedingt mal deine bremshebelergonomie überdenken. und schade um den geilen lenker...




Ja, das Bike ist mal bewusst etwas anders geworden. Nicht das die anderen Bikes irgendwie schlechter wären,  nur die Optik ähnelt sich teilweise doch erheblich. Mal sehen wie "eigenwillig" ich das andere GT aufbauen werde.

Die Bremshebel sollten vielleicht wirklich noch etwas tiefer gelegt werden. Bin noch keine längere Strecke damit gefahren. 

Was habt ihr alle mit dem Lenker?  Das Teil war einst 76cm!!! breit. Daneben hat selbst ne Harley einen kleinen Lenker. Jetzt hat er mit 62cm endlich perfekte Maße. Das Teil wird zudem nie wieder ein anderes Bike sehen, also ist alles halb so schlimm.

Andere Teile (wie vorgeschlagen) kommen mir so schnell nicht mehr ans Bike. Es ist bereits jetzt schon eine exorbitante Investition.


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Auch mir gefällt es mit den weißen Reifen besser als vorher, auch wenn ich einige Teile im Aufbau nicht so mag.
> 
> Was spricht dagegen, die weißen Reifen auch zu fahren? Fahren die Teile sich so schlecht? Ich fahre mein Shock-a-Billy auch mit cremefarbenen Panaracers, und mir ist's wurscht, dass sich der hartnäckige Dreck an den Reifen festsetzt. Den groben wirst Du auch an Deinen weißen sicher gut abbekommen, so dass der Grundcharakter der Reifen erhalten bleibt. Ist doch kein Rad für die Wand, oder?



Für die Wand? Da hätte ich wohl eher zu viel Kohle und Langeweile.
Demnächst gehts richtig los. Wobei ich schon sagen kann, dass ich das Bike nicht richtig quälen werde. Dafür ist mir der Rahmen zu gut erhalten und für härtere Touren "opfere" ich künftig lieber das Carbon-Zassi.

Die weißen Reifen habe ich ja bereits schon kurz bewegt. Danch waren sie eher grau und nach der "Dusche" wieder halbwegs weiß. Wie sie nach einer echten Tour aussehen würden, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Aber deine Aussagen zum "Grundcharakter" stimmen sicherlich. Vielleicht lass ich sie auch wirklich länger dran. Unauffälliges Biken ist jedoch damit unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (31. Januar 2010)

Sehr geiles Bike, zwar treffen nicht alle Teile meinen Geschmack, aber ist ja eben Geschmack.
Besonders Rahmen-Klemme-Stütze find ich mega geil, hätte nie gedacht, dass 
"nur silber" so derb aussehen kann...großartig!!!


----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel sollten vielleicht wirklich noch etwas tiefer gelegt werden. Bin noch keine längere Strecke damit gefahren.
> 
> Was habt ihr alle mit dem Lenker? Das Teil war einst 76cm!!! breit. Daneben hat selbst ne Harley einen kleinen Lenker. Jetzt hat er mit 62cm endlich perfekte Maße. Das Teil wird zudem nie wieder ein anderes Bike sehen, also ist alles halb so schlimm.


 
nene, nicht tiefer, sondern weiter innen, wass nun aber nicht mehr gehen wird, da du zu viel abgeschnitten hast.

zur veranschaulichung: 





und hier die 1-Fingervariante:














du hast damit einfach mehr power dank hebelgesetz....


----------



## divergent! (1. Februar 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


>





was sind denn das für reifen da drauf? die könnten was für mich sein.......


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> was sind denn das für reifen da drauf? die könnten was für mich sein.......


 

nee, die sind zu schwer...


ritchey mobybite 2.1


----------



## Beaufighter (1. Februar 2010)

Ach ja noch was, die Laufräder sind ein Traum


----------



## gtbiker (1. Februar 2010)

Bockstarke Kiste!


----------



## Sascha123 (1. Februar 2010)

@hoeckle

Nice Bikes

Ok, jetzt habe auch ich es mit der Ergonomie verstanden. Wie krass musst du den stets bremsen?


----------



## divergent! (1. Februar 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nee, die sind zu schwer...
> 
> 
> ritchey mobybite 2.1




ach die wären was für die ratte...da ist eh alles zu spät


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> @hoeckle
> 
> Nice Bikes
> 
> Ok, jetzt habe auch ich es mit der Ergonomie verstanden. Wie krass musst du den stets bremsen?


 

danke!

aber es geht weniger um das krasse bremsen, als darum, das du einfach weniger kraft brauchst um anständige bremswirkung zu erzielen.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Februar 2010)

Die SID-Beschriftung der Federgabel wurde überklebt. Ist zwar keine perfekte Lösung aber z.Z. noch besser als die Gabel abzuschleifen.
Die Federgabel federt für ihre 63mm übrigens ziemlich gut!










Damit ist der Thread closed.
Wird Zeit das ich das Bike verkaufe und den nächten eröffene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (4. Februar 2010)

schön...und wehe du verkaufst das.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schön...und wehe du verkaufst das.



Nee, des bleibt natürlich.


----------



## gtbiker (4. Februar 2010)

Stark! 
Jetzt nur noch den Zugstufen-Plöppel schwärzen....


----------



## divergent! (4. Februar 2010)

oder blau eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Stark!
> Jetzt nur noch den Zugstufen-Plöppel schwärzen....



Jesus und Maria.  Ich vermute zu wissen was du meinst, kannte den Fachbegriff bis dato nicht. Werde die "Endkappe" gleich mal einschwärzen.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Februar 2010)

So, habe das Bild nun ausgetauscht. Melde gehorsamst:  Plöppel schwarz!

Leider ist meine gute Kamera zur Reperatur aber die Bildquali dürfte noch halbwegs stimmen.


----------



## divergent! (4. Februar 2010)

ich seh noch rot........


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich seh noch rot........



Wusste ich es doch. Verdammt jetzt weiß ich erst was gemeint war.
Das mache ich die Tage mal in Ruhe ...


----------



## gtbiker (4. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## followupup (4. Februar 2010)

Super schöner Rahmen


----------

